# ISIS Colchester.... part 14



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home (and happy new year !) ladies... 


Here's to a 2008 that brings all our dreams 


Love, luck & sticky vibes   

Natasha xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to Part 14 everyone.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Can't believe we're on a new thread already!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

damn...i was so nearly first!!!    

well how are all we all this evening?? I'm ok, just waiting to get to wednesday now. DH hasn't got any work so he is able to take me and look after me the next day. pleased as i don't like being looked after by other people when i'm poorly, but dh not having any work is not good as it means no money  . We need all the money we can get if we're going to cycle soon.

Sam - our social life has taken a nose dive due to the no alcohol, no nice food, no life (   trying not to sound bitter) so can be in chat at that ime. A fab idea by the way   You're right it seems there are a few of us going to hopsital this week. To be honest (this sounds awful) i'm just glad for the time off work i'm so fed up there now  

Tricksy - glad the app went well hun. I agree that if you have the money do a fresh cycle.

hope everyone esle is ok.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Can't believe we're on a new thread already!


Cos we don't stop chattering!!!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

part 14   

Tricksy - seems that Gideon was as tentative as always - i like him too and hope he wont be leaving - we will all have to sit on him if he even thinks about it   im sure it must be a very hard decision to decide on a fresh cycle or fet hun, i wouldnt know what to do if given that choice, but i think what Sam said is very true in that your embies you have dont age, i think that would help me with my decision if i had to make it. Hope you get to go away hun, that must be a huge worry for you   

Cath - like the idea of a virtual party to celebrate 2 years of this thread   where would we have to meet? in chat? hope your ok  

Well i rung CAB today and they were very helpful, telling me that although i didnt have a written contract, working for 7 years on the same days was a contract in itself and i could refuse to work the days that i have been told. I can write a letter of complaint too but i was also told that i could be sacked if i wasnt prepared to change my days, although i could go to tribunal for unfair dismissal and CAB think i would have a good case, thing is do i really need all this hassle? at the end of the day i just want my boss to know how p***ed off i am with the way they treated me, i dont really want to loose my job - even if i am a major shareholders daughter, i guess they could still sack me   anyway i think i will put my point across tomorrow and leave it at that..........grrrrrrr............ theres always something to drive you    

Rachel - i think it was you who posted some dates to meet but they are on Part 13 - hun, would you mind re-posting them  

 everybody else hope your all ok

LOL Em


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

New thread!!! Woohoo!!

Sorry I am not gonna get to do many personals but I have not been in to post for a while as I have had this horrid cold/flu type thing and not been up to it!

In case I do not get in before good luck to Cleo for Wednesday, will be thinking of you and just think another step closer    

Deb - good luck to you too for Thursday hope it gives you some answers and again get you close to tx.

Cath and Samotm - good luck for baseline - have you both had a bleed now? If not a little dance to help             

Rachel - as the others have said I am sorry about you MIL I hope you manage to go and see her, must be a very hard thing to cope with.  

em I hope you have made a decision about your work problem, I think if it was me I would sit down and explain that you could do these days but you should have been notified in advance so that you can arrange things and I would also explain that I did not want to change my role, is that something you could do? Must be hard with your Dad so involved. Well I hope you get it sorted  

Triskey - £6.5K I am sure the ISIS are charging OTT!!!! I will be saving £500 on the drugs but ISIS just seem to have an additional cost for everything, I think private clinics should be regulated it is so unfair they do what ever they like, a friend on here had ICSI and went to blast and her tx was £3800! Such a difference!
Wow, seeing Livvy, had she had another tx as this seems a long time since the meet, when did we meet at Shelley's September?   Hope she was OK, is she coming back on the board?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all OK and doing well. promise to do more personals soon!!!

Well I am waiting for my invoice and perscription from ISIS, they are being a bit on the slow side I am due to start 2 weeks today and do not have anything I need sometime to get things sorted and paid so i can get my schedule! Anyway not long now - 2008 WILL be our years   

Well have a lovely evening - love to you all.

Spangle xxx

PS: I am up for the meet!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> our social life has taken a nose dive due to the no alcohol, no nice food, no life (  trying not to sound bitter)


   i know what you mean Cleo - its like, to my freinds - dont even bother asking us out cos our lives are so empty without nice food and wine   what are we like
Its good that DH will be able to look after you weds, are you nervous, or perhaps thats a stupid question!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - just blown ya some bubbles baby, you wern't ending in a 7


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ggrrr so annoying when the posts get locked, gotta do the dates list again  Hope that I've got it all on here, changed some of the icons while I was at it, if anyone wants to add anything then go ahead 

9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy









10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy








PreggySam - Having stitch taken out








Cath/SamOTM - Baseline scan









11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan








Loui - Follow up @ Isis









20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 








Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me again  

Has anyone on here heard of Ovulex™ at all?? i came across it while looking for something else fertility related.....not sure what to think about it, have a look and tell me what your thoughts are   ..........if you dont mind!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - thanks for the bubbles hun   I think i better stop moaning about not drinking etc as i do sound like an alcoholic     I do miss the vodka on my cornflakes....      A little nervous about wed but will be glad to get it done Got a scan on monday too so will be a regular at CGH! Haven't heard of ovulex, will take a look a little later as wire in the blood is on soon and i love it!! take care hun  

spangle-  sorry you've been ill hun   . Hope ISIS sort out what you need soon.

Tricksy (list queen   ) i'm loving the happy birthday smiles!! In fact i'm loving all th smileys!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Em

I just had a look, not sure sounds too good to be true, surely if ti was as easy as that the Doctors would get us doing that before IVF? Not sure if you read the testomonies some could just be chance they had not been trying long enough or the worng time!
Saying that through if it did work could save you £6.3K on ISIS prices  
Interesting to see what the others say!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I have tried Ovulex. I bought three months' supply for me and three months' supply of Amberoz, the male equivalent, for Gord who refused to take them   so I can't tell you much I am afraid. Their American website claims to have many success stories of pregnancies from just taking the tablets, and quite often bottles can be bought on ebay where people have bought 3 months' supply and only needed one month as they fell pregnant on them. They were quite expensive. I took about six weeks' worth and the rest are in the fridge. Have you bought any or are you just considering it?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - The main reason that my last cycle was so expensive was I was on full dose of Puregon, 450 iu each day, they are £227 per jab per day, plus Buserelin, Clexane & Gestone each day, it soons adds up!! My Puregon was 2k alone   

Em - Sorry hun but it sounds like a load of American Tosh to me. We all know when to have sex, how to have sex, swallow don't spit   and I think that Pregnacare would be a better supplement to take, if it sounds too go to be true, it normally is  

Cleo - its the gin in my morning cuppa that I miss the most   glad you like the new smileys


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Juliapeaches said:


> Emma, I have tried Ovulex. I bought three months' supply for me and three months' supply of Amberoz, the male equivalent, for Gord who refused to take them  so I can't tell you much I am afraid. Their American website claims to have many success stories of pregnancies from just taking the tablets, and quite often bottles can be bought on ebay where people have bought 3 months' supply and only needed one month as they fell pregnant on them. They were quite expensive. I took about six weeks' worth and the rest are in the fridge. Have you bought any or are you just considering it?


ok, maybe I was a bit hasty!!! anyone got an ebay number


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - are you watching bbc 1?? Thought you might after your road rage incident


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow Tricksey that is one pricey jab   I have calculated if I had got drugs through ISIS we would not be far off £6K! So much money!

Can anyone help me it has been so so long, how do I get a ticker on my profile?

xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, so I am gullible, but I thought it was worth a try!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmmmm not sure that it really is a load of rubbish - especially if Julia has purchased it, shes not daft! think i will look into it a bit more.......Julia - why didnt DH take the pills hun??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww thanks! I do feel a bit stupid now!! Basically I am willing to try anything but DH was not sure as he said they have not been approved by the British Food Standards Agency or something. I am sure they would not be able to falsely advertise them, so all the reviews from satisfied customers should be real. I do feel stupid now though, but then again I will give anything a go! (within reason, moderators!!!  )


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. I can't believe we're on another thread already. 

Julia - don't feel daft for trying something that looks like it might work. I have a bottle of dhea in the cupboard because I read that it is good for people who have poor egg quality. Again, it's US research that hasn't been ratified over here and is still in it's early stages over there as not many people will sign up to possibly getting a placebo in tests.

Spangle - I called ISIS a few times last week and was told that there was only one nurse in, and she wasn't in every day, so that could be why you've not heard anything yet. It's worth chasing up though as you don't want to be a in a mad rush at the end like I was. Not good for the stress levels.

Tricksy - it's a tricky one deciding fresh vs FET. I've never had to think about it as my eggs are so bad. Sam's point about the age of the eggs is a very good one if you can afford a fresh cycle. Are you going to try to get some more of your drugs privately on your next cycle? 

\Em - glad you got some good advice from the CAB. It's horrible feeling undervalued at work. Hope they take on board your points and apologise for treating you badly.

Cleo - sorry work is so pants at the moment. Have you looked at other schools or are you going to stick it out whilst you try to sort Oz? In case I don't get back on again today, I hope tomorrow goes ahead and goes well for you. Glad Dh is there to look after you. Losing out on a bit of money isn't great but it's much better to have him with you.

Sam - any sign of af yet? I really hope she has shown up for you.

Hello everyone else. I too have no social life to speak of so can make that time. Someone will have to remind me nearer the time though as i have a dreadful memory.

Not much going on here. Still having very patchy sleep, my cold is finally coming out which means I have a streaming nose (not good after sniffint) and af is less painful. Going to Ipswich later to get my haircut for the first time in nearly 6 months. Didn't have time to make or go to an appt before Xmas. Looking forward to it as my hairdresser is lovely and we spend the whole time gossiping - it's no wonder she's always running late.

Hopefully catch you later.

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well I survived my first day back at work just, held the tears off when I left but cried when I saw her when I came home. The time went quite quick which was nice and I remembered how to do stuff which I was worried I'd forgot. Faith was as good as gold for Nannie so all is well. 

Cathie:
Hope af is here, Never comes when you want it does it.

Julia:
I had monitored clomid cycles at Ipswich hospital used to get 3 follies on 50mg of clomid. Was a bit bad when you left after your hcg jab and told to do it as much as poss in the next 72 hours!!! We did it 7 times one cycle!!!

Tricksy:
Hope you get to go to kenya with no probs, but have heard puket is lovely.

Em:
Sorry your job is ******* you around. The last thing you need eh!!

Debs:
Will be thinking of you on Thurs hope all goes well and dh spoils you rotten after.

Cleo:
Hope your op goes well on wed, and your dh spoils you too.

Samonthemoon:
Hope your cycle is going well, good luck for your baseline scan.

Sampreg:
How was it having the stitch out. Hope all is well with bubs and you. Now you can get on the trampoline to give the baby an idea of which way he/she need to head eh!!!!!!!

JoJO:
How is your pregnancy going?

Rivka:
I hate clomid threatened to smash the kitchen up on days 3 of taking them, while rowing with dh!! Defiantly a loopy drug for me.

Lisa:
Sorry things are so hard with adoption, my friend little boy was 9 months when she got him and there is no issues with him so maybe it just depend what comes up at the time and a lot of luck. And you deserve all the luck in the world hun xx
Laura:
How are you? Hope your trip was not to bad.

Hi to everyone else hope you are well.

Re meet up:
Don't think I will come to the next meet as Faith will probably be moving around then so be a bit of a nightmare in a public place. 

Take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well just a quickie as got a friend coming over in a min.

STILL NO AF     it's beggining to stress me out now which obviously won't help!! Have been told to go in for scan anyway as sometimes it starts on day of scan   Just really annoyed now, having some other issues at the moment too with BIL.... big email argument ovre how unsupportive he's being to DH and how much stress he's putting on him by telling him that everyone knows about TX and are talking about it behind his back  

Sorry gonna stop there anyway as i'm just to angry and would rant on way too much 

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Samonthemoon -                   a little dance to try and get af moving hun - hope she arrives soon. Sorry about your BIL


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Coming on quickly at work ...

Tricksy - when we had to make that decision after fresh ivf bfn we went for a FET. Idea was that it's cheaper and less invasive, so worth a try. I'm glad I did because I did get pg with it (m/c then, but this could have happened with a fresh cycle of course). Made me decide not to do any more ivf ... Hope you and DH find teh right decision for you.

SamM - Hope AF arrives soon! Sorry about BIL, he really doesn't sound like a sensitive person ...

Cathie - is your scan soon?

Clomid side effects seem to have gone away which is good. Now it's worrying about will it work ...

I even managed morning running yesterday and today! It's great, I only do 10 min power walking and about 3 min running which is pathetic, but makes me feel great in the mornings. Hopefully to keep it up - at least one new year's resolution started!

Rivka x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> ggrrr so annoying when the posts get locked, gotta do the dates list again  Hope that I've got it all on here, changed some of the icons while I was at it, if anyone wants to add anything then go ahead


My apologies yet again Tricksy but the reason the old threads are locked is because we don't want countless clinic threads running at the same time as it would just get confusing...I also post a warning on the thread before I lock it.

If you have a problem with any of us Moderators then you can contact Admin but please do remember, as per my previous message to you, that we are only doing our (voluntary) job of looking after many boards and members on this website, plus having full time jobs and lives outside of FF...as well as being members ourselves, going through IF and treatment...so please remember this when you get so annoyed about something concerning the threads  It upsets me that you seem to get so annoyed with us (or at least me  ) 

Wishing you lots of luck...take care 
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Forgot this in my last post -

Julia - I am not monitored with this clomid cycle. I was monitored when I first did clomid, that's about 7 years ago - then I had blood tests, and after 6 months of clomid the consultant said the tests showed it had no effect on me, and that we'll need ivf. I then went for a couple of months of nutrition and herbs programme and then got pg, so I never know if it was the clomid or not (that was when I had my 2nd m/c). This time I'm not monitored, but told when we should concentrate ttc, last time (when we lived in Greater London) they didn't tell us!! OK, maybe I was   and should have known, but didn't ...

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > ggrrr so annoying when the posts get locked, gotta do the dates list again  Hope that I've got it all on here, changed some of the icons while I was at it, if anyone wants to add anything then go ahead
> ...


Minxy - Please don't take things so personally, I don't think that I have got 'so annoyed' with you at all, I understand that posts have to be locked, I was only being expressionate, not having a go at you. I have no problem with you whatsoever, I have no reason to. I did not mean to upset you at all, in any way shape or form. Apologies if I did

Take care

Tricksy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy

Apologies accepted but it's not a case of "taking things so personally"....the last 2 things I've "done" on this ISIS thread you have commented on in some way, so please try to appreciate where I'm coming from.  Anyway, let's forget it and move on..... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello its me and i am totally pi**ed off!!!!!!          I've just been speaking to the agency and they've basically in a nutshell told me to get lost!!!  There is no way for a 0-3 and when i said about could we be considered for 4 +  she said DH and I need to show experience of dealing with older children (being aunt and uncle to 3 under 7's and all my friends kids don't count!!!!)  she's told me we've got to go and do voluntary work plus we would need a visit from a SW to see if we were capable of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm fuming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why is everything so blo**y hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She also said that at present there are 22 adopters going after the same child.

Al i can say is girls if you think Plan B is adoption thing again cos its a minefield

totally fed up
Lisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - that's horrid. How can they expect people who can't have children to have more experience of them than being an aunty/godparent? Sending you a massive   Has the council said you need to do voluntary work in order to adopt? I'm sure my friends who have adopted haven't had to do that. One has a toddler from China and the other has 2 children aged 4 and 5.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

cooking a butternut squash as we speak! DH not to thrilled at the idea of me stuffing for dinner but its all part of the healthy eating regime!!

Lisa - oh hun that is awful   I can't quite beleive it   . Is it the same all over the country of just essex?? Not that it makes any difference i suppose, you're not going to move are you? I'm sorry hun, don't know what to say. Is this through the council or a private agency? i really am lost for words hun.  

Tricksey - how you dong hun? A busy day today wasn't it?? Or are all my days just rolling into one and you were off yesterday?? I'm going   .

Rivka - good on you for running in the morning. its far too dark to run round here in the morning b4 i leave for work...well that's my excuse anyway!!

julia and emma - is so hard isn't when you find out about somehing that might help you fall pregnant?? i mean part of you thinks if it was so good everyone would use it but you have to give it a go cos you just might fall pg. My friend used preseed and fell pg the first month. I think as long as its not harmful and you have read positive things about it then its worth a go. 

Piepig - how you feeling about thurs hun?? hope you've taken off your nailvarnish!! Got to do mine after dinner, and get my big knickers out  

hi to everyone else,

be back later Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Cath/Cleo

I can't believe it either    I was gobsmacked she was just so negative with me and bascially trying everything to get rid of me,  I know there only doing there jobs but they should remember they are dealing with people with emotions and i felt like that wasn't happening and to be told that they would need to assess me to see if i'm right before even considering our application is just bull!!  I really didn't think it would be like this this early on,  and another thing she said i could try in a years time as they MIGHT have reopened their books by then..............yeah right by then i'll probably be told i'm to old!!! You can't win!

I'm so upset by it Dh just tried to make me laugh and i've just had a hissy fit at him and turned into the pyshco bi&ch from Hell!

Cleo - Good luck tomorrow hunny hope it all goes well for you 

Right i'm off out not........really don't feel like going out in this frame of mind but had it booked up for ages

Laters
Lisa


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - i'm not surprised your so upset hun. Take care  


Right the stuffed squash has now turned into a squash gratin    Tried to scoop out the squash and leave the shell, it didn't work. DH is looking at it as if to say "you are joking?? I'm not eating that." hate it when recipes go wrong, can't even give it to the dog if it doesn't taste nice. 

will keep you posted on my riveting life


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, I am not surprised you are feeling so fed up at the moment. These people do not take your feelings into consideration at all. It makes my blood boil when there are children out there DESPERATE for a loving home and you are only too willing to give them one. I hope there is some way round this or another route you can go down. Have a nice evening and try to forget about things for a few hours.

Cleo, I love butternut squash, I bet it is not as bad as all that. Turn the lights out, light a few candles and I am sure it will taste nice if you can't see it! I have just been looking round for something sweet to eat - I ended up with a Chupa Chup lolly as I am meant to be sticking to my diet now, but it is so hard - there is a box of coconut macaroons in the kitchen that I would rather be demolishing so trying to forget about them. Good luck tomorrow, I hope it all goes well, will be thinking of you. I hope DH looks after you well too. 

Rivka, thanks for the info on the Clomid. Thankfully I never suffered any of those side effects on it. To be honest, Clomid and IVF meds have both turned me into a nicer person (according to DH) so I quite like being on them - and he likes it too!!!! Well done on the running - any exercise is good so well done. You will be doing miles by the summer.

Samonthemoon, try not to worry about AF not coming. I am sure ISIS have seen it many times before and know how to deal with it. How about a nice evening of jiggy-jig? That might get things going perhaps? 

Liz, awww bless you crying when you picked up Faith. The first day was always going to be the worst - it will be easier for you from now on. Glad you didn't forget everything too - I don't think I could ever go back to work without an intensive training course first! I have not worked for 4 years now (apart from the stuff I do at home) so I would not have an idea what to do!!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals lately. As you can see from my ticker, I went back to WW on Sunday and was disgusted - I have put on SO much weight. It is all my own fault as I have been over eating lately and drinking too much too. So hopefully from now on my ticker will be moving in the right direction, and you all have my permission to nag me if it goes up instead of down!

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry i have not been on in a while i have had alot to deal with and have not been up to very much,(for those of u that no will understand) ,need my holiday for sure of to the maldives on the 21st jan cant wait me and dh need to spend time together.im am now a part timer this is my first proper week and i have not stopped all day but tomorrow im gonna get a lay in as dh is taking the dog out in the morning,and then just gonna have a chill day.saw a wicked film the other night "i am legend" with will smith in it and he had his body out and OMG i could have come there and then      sorry  for that but he is sooooooooo fit think every girl in the cinema melted.im really wishing this year is gonna be alot better than last dont think i could take anymore suprises or upsets.    .

tricksy.koh samui is lovely me and dh went there but stayout off the main strip as it is very commercialised but the beaches are fab,i would be abit scared to go to kenya but hopefully by then it would have been sorted.well i hope ur ok.thanks for ur texts and pms. 

em.i would be abit weary off drugs u dont really no much about but i suppose its worth giving these things ago u just never no.glad to see u back on here again we have missed u.looking forward to seing u again soon.take care hun. 

cleo.good luck for tomorrow hope all gose well,hope dh gets some work soon.and dont beat urself up over having a few glasses of wine every now and then.thanks for ur text.thinking of u take care. 

debs.good luck for thursday hope all gose well for u to,and thanks for ur pms it helped.thinking of u. 

preggysam.not long now bet all this keeping the baby in that now u want it to come  out it will  not want to hope it was not to painfull having ur stitch out but u have worse to come sorry .we are all so excited cant wait to hear what u have.well take care look forward hearing from u.             

hi to everyone else got to go sorry for no more personals but will catch up soon.take care everyone.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,just missed u well done for going back i only put on 1/2 lb over xmas so not to bad but back on track and trying to be really stricked now need to loose another 5lb that will take me to a total lose off 1 stone but would like to keep going.thanks for ur pms and texts be good im here to support u i made a ww lasange with a small jacket pot and loads off salad it was fab i really like the food.anyway take care see u soon.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi all, just a brief one from me as i'm supposed to be writing a presentation for work.

Shelley - good to see you posting hope you're OK, you definately deserve your holiday and i hope you and DH have a brill time. I'll have to go and see I am legend as I've always had a bit of a thing for will smith.

Lisa - I don't know what to say other than that I think they have been absolutely awful about your adoption application, how the hell are you supposed this experience of dealing with children if friends and family don't count, its ridiculous, I'm so sorry this has been such a nightmare for you so far.  have you any idea what you are gonna do now?  go back to the private agency?

Cleo - good luck tomorrow, enjoy your butternut squash disaster dinner!

Em - I don't know much about ovulex but I heard it mentioned on another forum i belong to, its contains agnus castus doesn't it, just a personal opinion here but I'm always wary if taking any herbs etc that are said to affect your hormones without it being under an experts supervision, I did take agnus castus for a couple of weeks once but then stopped cos i was worried that i didn't really know exactly what it was doing to my body and whether it was having a positive or negative effect.  BUT then again if if works then its well worth giving it a go!

will be back for more personals tomorrow at some point.
xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

AF dance for you samOTM


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...you can tell my presentation is gonna be good lol!

anyway have been browsing on ebay and have seen some reusable nappies (which is what we plan to use when the time comes) of the style that i like for a good price...do i bid or will i be jinxing myself?  what do you lot reckon??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm, hard one Debs. Well, you could always stick them back on in the unlikely event that you don't use them. Not sure if Ipswich is the same, but Colchester helps fund re-usable nappies. For £10 you get a starter pack which is worth quite a lot more money, and if you know anyone else who has a baby and is not using them, then they can apply for the pack for you too. We used disposables, although would definately use reusable ones if we ever needed to again. Go for it!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

really....if i do get them for what i'm planning to bid it'd be about half retail price......wish i wasn't so supersticious (sp.?)


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

John says no!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all, I'll apologise for lack of personals but I've just come on and there was so much to catch up on  

Lisa - what a bunch of pigs   i'm so so sorry that you've been upset, you know where I am xxx

Shelley - good to see you back hun, woohoo for the maldives, just what you and greg need

Liz -    for you, it must of been so hard leaving Faith, bet she had a great time though 

Cleo - Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow     you'll be fine, i'm sure that rich will look after you a treat

Cath - how did your haircut go hun?

Spangle - hope that Isis have come back to you

PiePig - I really don't get why you would want to put s h i t t y nappies in your washing machine when you can just throw them away   

Rivka - hope your ok hun xx 

Angel - how was work today?

I'm sorry to everyone else I've missed, love ya all

catch up properly tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lisa - a huge   to you, and I just have no words to say about it all. This is so bad, they are being extremely insensitive and unrealistic. Being aunt and uncle is great experience, we don't even have that. And what about people who have children and never been near a child before!? I'm just fuming to think about it! I hope your evening out is nice and helps you forget things for a few hours. 
You know that I am thinking very seriously about adoption too, as I'm not really banking on clomid, and what you say just makes me think there's nothing out there for us .... Was that ECC you spoke to? What about the private agency?

Cleo - good luck for Thursday!

Tricksy - hi to you too! I'm fine just having a back ache the last couple of days, don't know why, maybe getting fit doesn't agree with me (she's looking for an excuse  )

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lisa - DH just came down and I showed him your post, we were both really upset for you. But then DH reminded me of something: when I was in London before Christmas I saw large ads about Camden Council looking for adopters, and it said you don't have to be from Camden to adopt in Camden. So maybe they have more children there - Camden being that sort of area I guess - so maybe they'll be more positive with you? Have a look at the web site

http://www.camden.gov.uk/ccm/content/social-care-and-health/services-for-children-and-families/adoption-in-camden.en;jsessionid=C81DB948FC25823B0E5C04A44C79DFA0.node1

Sending you another massive , you are such a lovely loving person and both of you would be excellent parents. 
Rivka x

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. 

SamM - hope you're ok this morning. 

Cleo - hope your procedure is goig ahead this time. 

Hello to everyone else. Sorry not up for personals. Had a very disturbed night as there's something in the roof that was scratching half the night. To add to it the power in the newer part of the house has tripped and I'm going to have to call an electrician in as I've tried to unplug all the appliances with no luck. Anyone know a good one? All the ones I know aren't available and I don't want to get stung by a cowboy.

off to crawl into a hole whilst I wait for my neighbour to call back with her electricians details.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning cath~ Yep feeling better in relation to BIL but STILLno blummin AF   I didn't get to sleep till 2am this morning!!!   Don't know whats wrong with me!!!
Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.... should we do this like a blind date, we'll each turn up with a flower?!?!      I'm sure you'll know me as i have dark hair and my other half is as blonde as they come   Good luck for tomorrow too.... just hope things turn out o.k this end  

Sam xxx


----------



## Krusty-Rae (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all, and thanks to Spangle for pointing me in this direction! I am currently awaiting for an appointment at Isis for IVF, my first attempt is on the NHS. I am expecting to hear something in the next few weeks. A lap & dye at Colchester General showed I have damaged fallopian tubes. I have been ttc for almost 4 years now.) Does any one know what I can expect from my first appointment? (I'm up to date with all tests, but unsure if Isis will do them all again.) My husband goes to Afghan in April for 6 months, and I want to know if it is likely that we will have IVF before he goes? I have no idea about anything!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi krusty-rae, At our first appt with ISIS it was basically a run through some forms with a nurse to get all of our details which took about an hour then we made an appt to see our consultant gideon. I'm not 100% sure if this is the same if ur TX is on the NHS but i can't see how it would differ much...... you may be able to skip the initial nurse appt though as ur details may have been passed through from the NHS   
As for timing, We had our first consultant appt on nov 5th and started D/R on 27th dec. My DH had only just had a recent SA so we didn't need to do that again and i had all my Bloods done on my nov cycle ready to start.

Guess it just depends on what tests ect you need to do b4 ur TX can start.... sorry i know thats not very helpfull but TX is such an individual thing it's hard to be specific  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - poor you with the af and not sleeping. 

Krusty-Rae - welcome to the thread. There are quite a few of us on here now at all stages of treatment. From what I remember of my first appt at ISIS it was as Sam said, a chat with the consultant and running through the forms with the nurse. There are lots of things that the NHS will have passed on but all the consent forms and the different bits and bobs that need signing mean they do it again. If your tests are recent they won't do them again but there are some that are newly compulsory such as chlomid. I've always found ISIS to be very good about writing to my GP to see if they will do tests on the NHS to save us paying. Anyway, I hope you get your appt soon and welcome again.

Electrics sorted. Some dirt had got into the shower switch and had then got damp. I managed to get it cleaned out and back together just in time for the electrician to call back so I've saved myself a few pennies there. Going for a nap now as way too tired to think straight.

Did we get anywhere with a date for the next meet?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just to let you all know that it went ahead today   Nothing found....... well thats what the nurse said after i asked her to look in my notes, didn't even see the dr after the procedure   . They said they'll to write to isis with the results and my gp. So i'm taking the fact no one came to see me as a good sign  

Feel fine, just tired. The anesthetic was awful going in (sorry piepig!), never had that b4. felt like my arm was going to explode then i fell asleep. I feel fine down there anyway    

Krusty Rae - welcome to the thread hun. I had my 1st isis app on june 11th and started down regging on july 14th, was due to test on 3rd sept. I'd had all tests done b4 i had the app. Hope this helps. Good luck.

Sorry no more personals, too tired 

lots of love

me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm so glad that it went well today, I've been thinking of you  

Piepig - good luck for tomorrow hun, you will be fine, hope your feel up to letting us know how you are feeling tomorrow evening 

Cath - Good luck for your baseline tomorrow  

SamM - Good luck for you too hun xxx 

PreggySam - I'll be thinking of you too tomorrow, I hope you've got your bag packed just in case baby Sam decides to make an early appearance   


gotta dash, got to pick up Simon, be back later xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath sorry hun only just put the lap top on if i had known sooner could have got greg to come to u he is a electrican and a good one i would have given u his no if i had known sooner sorry glad u got it sorted. 

cleo glad everything went well today lets hope its all good news from now on. 

hope ur all ok sorry for the lack of personals but got our cubboard to clean out.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

me again, i over heard the nurse saying to another nurse thet i had a hysteroscopy and a d&c. What's the d & c bit   i've heard it b4 but not exactly sure what it is??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad it went well today. I think the D&C is where they scrape tissue from the uterus for tests. Is dh looking after you now?

Shelley - thanks sweetie. I may get his number off you anyway for next time! Hope you're both ok.

Tricksy - haircut was fab thanks. I love catching up with my hairdresser and I came out no longer feeling like chewbaka.

Sam2007 - good luck for tomorrow. 

SamM - see you in the morning.

Just had a scrummy takeaway from banquet 1408. Think we're just going to veg tonight as I certainly feel like a vegetable.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

it's been busy on here the last few days - it's proving to be a nightmare to sort a date for the next meet - so far replies to my suggestions for the following dates (Sun 27 Jan or Sat/Sun 16/17 Feb) have been as follows I think:

Spangle - yes to both
Cleo - yes to both
Angel - yes to both
SamOTM - yes to both
PiePig - can only do 17 Feb
Julia - yes but would prefer when Tricksy back off hols
Tricksy -  away 2-24 Feb and can't do until 3/3 (I think you said but that is a Monday) and not 10 March (but this is a Monday too)
Liz - cant do either dates
Sam2007 - you haven't mentioned the meet but I assume with your little one on the way it may be difficult for you to attend in the next few weeks?

Part of me is inclined to think that we are unlikely to find a date when we can all make it, but Tricksy - as the founder member of the thread and also the fact you are always so brilliant in including everyone in your replies I do think it would be really great for you to be there.  So I could suggest another weekend - Sat 15/ Sun 16 March - as it is further away it may be easier for everyone to fit in their diaries?  If OK with everyone are there any suggestions for venues?  Also if anyone would still like to have a mini meet on any of the dates I had suggested (even if this is for a coffee in Colchester) then please let me know as I would really be keen to meet up with some of you before March if possible.  I am also not sure I can make the on line party on 26/1 as have my Mum visiting so may be difficult sadly.

Anyway before I sign off just a couple of personals:

Lisa - so sorry   to hear the news about adoption - it is a pretty insensitive response you have got - I really hope though that things will work out eventually and hopefully the private agency, looking at Camden or even reconsidering going abroad will get you the family you want in the end    

Tricksy - it's a difficult decision about the FET - I do agree with the advice about keeping the younger embryos frozen from the others, but have to say we are going for a FET ourselves before another fresh cycle mainly because that is what I was advised at the EFC and also because I really can't face the thought of all the injecting and EC involved on a fresh cycle unless absolutely necessary - it is a stressful business and am hoping that trying a FET may be less so - will let you know!

Krusty-Rae - welcome to the thread - I haven't been referred to the ISIS yet myself so can't really help you (plan to have our NHS go there though if FET does not work out which I am having done at another hospital) but hope it isn't too long a wait for your appointment so you can get some kind of timescale.

CathB/SamOTM - good luck with the scans tomorrow and Sam hope AF arrives soon.

Sam2007 - good luck for you tomorrow too 

Anyway must go - haven't had my tea yet,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ Good luck for tomorrow sweetie   

Cleo~ glad everything was o.k today, make sure u rest and put that DH to good use 

Tricksy~ Thanks for the   hunny.

Cath~ I could use a bloomin haircut, gotta say since starting D/R my hair has been a right nightmare, i just can't get it to dry nice at all   Again looking forward to seeing you in the morning..... although if ur hair looks that good i may be the one with a huge hat on   

Rach~ Thanks too for the luck. Yes i was a yes to both.... as long everything goes to plan date wise with TX  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hun im so glad everything went ok for you today, i have been thinking of you, ditto what Cath said about a D&C but i think its also like cleaning up a bit! if you know what i mean    i too had stuffed butternut squash last night, mine went well, hope you dont mind me saying!   

Lisa hunny   what can i say that hasnt already been said? hun im so so sorry that things are so difficult, i just dont understand why these people make it so hard for good people like you and your dh who im sure will make wonderful parents..........thinking of you 
  

Shelley - good to see you on here too hun, been thinking of you - the maldives sounds like just what you need sweetie, hope to see you soon  

Krusty Rae - welcome to our thread, i hope you find all the answers you need here hun  

Cath - sorry to hear your so tired hun, hope your ok - not long til your baseline scan - how you feeling about everything? xx

Tricksy - hun     think you know what thats for   yesterday was ok thanks for asking, my boss wasnt in so couldnt talk to him - hope to tomorrow  

Liz - oh hun - that must have been so so hard to leave Faith and go off to work, no wonder you cried when you saw her later in the day - you will get used to it hun, but its very difficult  

Piepig -     for tomorrow hun, hope your feeling ok about it all, thinking of you   

Right im sorry i cant do anymore personals, i have a very tired and grumpy teenager who i need to try and get to have an early night and get to sleep, he isnt getting to sleep much before 1am and is shattered   he needs some mummy time i feel - he would be embarrased if he knew i told you that  

 everybody else
Lots of love and cuddles to you
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> it's been busy on here the last few days - it's proving to be a nightmare to sort a date for the next meet - so far replies to my suggestions for the following dates (Sun 27 Jan or Sat/Sun 16/17 Feb) have been as follows I think:
> 
> ...


Rachel - i dont think i had said yes to those dates hun, unless im going   i defo cant do Sun 27th Jan but can the other days but would personally prefer to wait until Tricksy is able to be there - thanks for trying to get us organised, i know how hard it is, i made the mistake of trying to organise a meet whilst d/regging and my brain wasnt functioning properly  im sure we can sort something out between us all


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Cleo - glad it all went well, if they haven't found anything then no news is good news

Debs - good luck for tomorrow, don't worry about the GA, I had it a number of times and it's nothing really, you fall asleep before you know it

Cathie - gload electrics were sorted. Here's lots of   for your baseline.

SamM - hope AF arrives soon and you can sleep better, good luck for your scan  

Crusty Rae - welcome to the thread. Have you already got a date for ISIS? I got to start tx after my next AF following my first appt. As others said, it's a chat with the dr and forms with the nurse. I hope they manage to get you in before your DH leaves - and hope he'll be okay there ....

Em - hope your teenage parenting went well tonight  

Tricksy - things looking better in Kenya now, aren't there?

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, why do I never feel like I have time for proper personals    We've not long been home, we had to go to my Mums tonight as my Aunt and Uncle are flying back to NZ tomorrow   its been a really tough time as we havn't seen them anywhere near as much as I wanted but they're coming back in December so not too bad.

Just a quick update on me really   I ended up back at Isis today as my period came overnight on Monday (1st proper one since the ivf) and was really really heavy. Probably wwwaaayyy to much info and I apologise if it is but I was having to go to the loo every 30-45 mins or I just went straight through and I had big clots too. As some of you know I had a scary experience last January and ended up in hospital for 3 days after haemorraging (sp?) and I was worried that it was going to happen again. Last night it eased off and overnight it was ok but I left home this morning and went down to the yard, I coughed and I knew immediatley I was in trouble   Thank goodness no-one else was down there, I was in a right state in the hay barn with a pack of wet wipes trying to sort myself out   Simon was obviously worried and I rang Isis and Miss Kadva wanted to see me this afternoon. I went to work (thank goodness I put my black jeans on today) after a trip to Tesco and the purchase of some scud missiles to help ease the situation   

Miss Kadva was lovely and said that she thinks that my womb is just changing and obviously is shedding at quite a rate at the moment, the clots are probably caused by my Antiphosphilipid Syndrome (sticky blood) She has given me some tablets to take to stop the bleeding and she's given me enough to take on holiday as well, just in case. I've got to take Asprin before I fly though as my blood will be thicker than normal. What a blinking nightmare, we are still none the wiser with regards to our holiday, I am to be honest hearing such good reports from friends in Kenya that we might just say bugger it and go anyway.........if my Mums lets me out of our house!!!! she wants us to go somewhere different   

Anyway, sorry for the me post, all the luck in the world for PreggySam, SamM, Cath and Debs tomorrow   I'll be thinking of you all

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx 

ps, thanks for wanting to wait for me to come back from hols, thats really lovely of you all xxx sorry for posting Monday, it was meant to be Sundays. I know that it makes it a long way off and I totally understand if you want to meet up before. If you do want to wait then any weekend from 9th March onwards is good for me xx

pps Rivka - yep things are looking a lot better but the fco is not changing their travel advice


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

So much to catch up on that I will apologise now because I am bound to have forgotten someone or something important.

Liz - I can imagine it must have been hard tearing yourself away from Faith.  Hopefully it will get easier.

Cleo - Glad to hear everything went well today.  Why did they do a d&C?  (A d&c means dilation and curettage - I had one last year after my miscarriage to remove "retained products of conception).

Crusty Rae - Welcome to the thread.  Can't advise on appointment timing etc as it was so long ago for me that I really can't remember.

Lisa - I am so sorry that adopting is all turning out to be so difficult.  To be honest I knew about the "experience with kids" bit because a friend of a friend who is adopting was having to do the same thing.  The dh took up footie coaching for children so he could fulfil that obligation.  I assume what the agency means is not that they would reject you for not having experience but that you have to be prepared to get that experience?  Whatever, I am really sorry that this is proving so tough. 

Rachel - Yes planning a meet up is definitely out of the question for me at the moment.

Sam and Cath - Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you both get the go ahead.

Emma - Good luck with sticking up for yourself at work.  In any case it is illegal not to give you a contract.

Debs - And goodluck to you for tomorrow too.

Tricksy - That was scary and yes I do remember the same thing happening to you last time.  It is not nice that you do not get proper answers.  Hope you are OK.  Is Livvy planning on coming back to the board?

Julia, Shelley, Loui, Rivka - hello to you all, hope you're OK.

Apologies to whoever I have forgotten.  I will be back to update whenever I get out of the hospital.  They've told me to bring an overnight bag just in case but even so I'm expecting to be back home by the afternoon.  Don't think this baby is ready to come out just yet.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ What a day!! poor you hunny   Hope the bleeding eases up asap, i feel for you sweetie i really do.... i had a bad AF expirience myself in the summer where i changed my tampon just before leaving the house, went straight into town and was there within 5 mins of leaving the house, so ten mins into a new tampon i went into DP's to try on some trousers and as i took them off and put mine back on ........ GUSH huge clots ect soaking all into my jeans in the middle of town!!! Lucky it wasn't in the shop trousers but still sooooooooo embarrasing trying to walk out of town with blood all over my trousers    Held my handbag infront of me and my shopping bag behind me!!! Even had to put a carrier bag on the car seat so not to stain it   

Sam2007~ Loads of luck, and hey u never know hun.... i'd take that bag just in case  

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I went in at 8.30am this morning and was back home by noon.  Felt a bit of an idiot so laden down I was by the overnight things.  The good news is that all went well.  I was ever so nervous even before I went in and all the questions and procedures you have to go through didn't help.  They wanted to know when I had last eaten, drank, pee'd and I had to give swabs for MRSA and all for a procedure that lasted no more than 3 minutes.  Honestly it was fine and no worse than having a smear.  I am bleeding now so a bit worried about that but I guess some bleeding is normal.  So now I just have to wait, obviously this baby is not about to come out yet and as dh has gone down with a stomach bug then that is probably a good thing.  Feel relieved now though that at least when I do go into labour there will be no rush to get to hospital because of the stitch.

Be back later to see how you others with appointments today have gotten on.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Sam2007:
Glad all went well hun, I would of been the same as you. Is the bleeding blood or is it brown? If brown could it not be a show? The plug thingy coming away. I'm so excited for you. Do you have a plan for labour. I thought I would be really nervous when it happened but I guess the contractions took that away and found I was really focused and calm.

Tricksy:
What a nightmare for you. Glad Isis saw you so quickly and said all is fine. Hope it settles down before your holiday. Have you treated yourself to a new bikini?

Deb:
Hope all went well today. Thinking of you. xx

Cleo:
Glad it went well yesterday hun. I think they should explain things to you there and then, but like you said they can't of been anything important as they are just sending the results to Isis. What happens now do you have to wait to get an appointment at Isis?

Samonthmoon:
How are the stims going? Are you having many side effects?

Cathie:
Hope you are sleeping a bit better now you are on the stimming.

Shelley:
How are you doing hun? Not long now till your first appointment really 10weeks maybe!!!!!

Hope everyone else doing well.

take care
Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I am so glad that it went well for you today, it must take a lot of worry away for you   I hope that your taking it easy and putting your feet up. don't know why but I think that your going to have a little    

Liz - Yep I was pleased that they saw me quickly too. The meds have kicked in and its almost totally stopped now   Buying bikini's  this time of year is quite hard. I bought 2 of Figleaves last week and one of them OMG the top will just cover my nips   it didn't look like that on the website!!! Apparently Primark have got some nice ones so I'll have to take a trip to Ipswich and grab some.

Cleo - How do you feel today hun?? hope that your ok and just resting up

PiePig - thinking of you too today

Cath & SamM - What times were you at Isis today?? Stimming from tomorrow, oh how exciting


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon. 

Sam - v glad the stitch is out and all is well. 

Tricksy - I was at ISIS at 10, left with Sam about 11.

SamM - hope dh wasn't too late to his meeting in the end. I still can't believe how long we had to wait. Was really nice to meet you at last. 

Am v   this afternoon. My lining is 2.2mm which is good but the sonographer said there was some fluid in my uterus which could be the end of my period (almost certainly as I had a bleed over lunch) or something else. Gemma is going to talk to the cons this afternoon but it's likely I may have to wait a week to start stimming which would mean having to rearrange lots of things. I'm going to call to leave a message about the bleeding I had since the appt (I often get a bleed a day or two after the end of my period) in case that helps them decide to let me continue. The other annoying thing was that because Gemma can't take blood we had to go to the hospital to have our bloods taken and we had to wait over an hour to be seen by a nurse there. With paying out so much for the tx it's galling to then waste time queuing in an NHS hospital. Roll on 5 when I should get some news either way.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - sorry to hear your news hun. What could the something else be? Thats pants about the blood test, surely they should've know they were taking blood and made you app with someone who can take it   i would be furious, after all you're paying to go privately. I hope you get the anser you want hun.

Sam2007 - have no idea why i had a d&c, as i said they weren't exaclty forthcoming with information   I gather from other people and research that you can have one just for a clear out. My MIL said that they used to do them just for a clean up in her day and not just for a miscarriage. 

Tricksy - i'm fine today hun. a litle cramping but as i have my period at the mo i guess its a mixture of the 2 things. Relaxing in bed as i always love my bed and its the most comfortable. will get up and abou tom. 

Piepig - hope its all gone well hun. If you went down this morning i suspect you'll be home soon. I was out abou this time when i had my lap. Hope its good news for you.

Liz - i have a scan on monday to check my cysts, if that goes ok i will call ISIS to see when we can get started.

bye for now

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - I'm sorry that you've not had a good morning. Fingers crossed Gemma rings you with some good news, blinking pain about the blood tests though. Why could they not do them there? I've had mine done there and someone pops them over the the lab (there is one on Severalls) not good. Make sure you complain later.

Cleo - I'm glad that your feeling good hun, take it easy and chill out for the rest of the day.

I'm at work at the moment and I've done bugger all all day   no one is in my office and i've just been scanning the net for news on Kenya (not looking good for our holiday) trying to get some bits and bobs sorted and reading a mag!! I think that i'm going to slide off in a little while and go and give Cropi a brush. I knew I should of put my riding stuff in the car this morning   maybe tomorrow eh!! 

Catch up later guys 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls

Well AF finally turned up about half hour b4 ISIS appt!!!! Lining was 4.7mm at scan obviously because had only been on about half hour!! So like Cath i had to go up the hospital to have bloods done, will know later if o.k to go ahead with stimms tomorrow or if we have to wait another week   Will let u all know asap  

Cath~ DH was half hour late   Lucky he's his own boss   Was fab to meet you too   Def made the hour and a bit go a lot quicker having someone to chat to at the hospital. And ur right v bad that we had to go there in the first place really   

Sorry gotta go now as tired and i ache as AF has just got going properly the minute i walked through the door  

Sam xxx

P.S~ Sam2007 so glad it went well today


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - half an hour is still pretty bad when we got to the hospital just before 12 (it would definitely have dragged longer if we'd not been able to chat). Hope you're able to get some rest this afternoon and the witch is kind to you. Fingers crossed for good results for both of us.

Tricksy - I forgot to ask how you were doing today. Is the bleeding reduced now with the meds? Cropi will be pleased to see you.

I think with the blood tests it's because Julie has the flu and Fiona is only just back from having had it and had to help out downstairs. So the only nurse in was Gemma who isn't able to take the bloods. I can't blame them for having people off sick but it's still a pain.

Cleo - v envious of you relaxing in bed. I have too many chores to do. Glad you're feeling ok though. No idea what else the fluid could be - will have to wait and see what Gemma says.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Unsurprisingly given how busy the hospital was, the blood tests won't be back today so I still don't know for sure if I'll be stimming tomorrow or not. Giddon has said to cut back on the synarel in the morning in anticipation of starting in the evening - so the fluid must be less of a concern than originally thought - and I'll get a call during the day to let me know one way or the other. 

Off for a nap now as completely shattered still. The thought of another week of sleepless nights isn't a pleasant one.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Cath and MoonSam, that was bad that you had to go to the General for your bloods. For the amount of money they are making there, you would think they could get an agency nurse in to take bloods. I would definately complain about that - the whole IVF thing is stressful enough without having to trek down to the general for blood tests and the wait it involved, parking fees etc. I don't know, maybe it is me becoming intolerant in my old age, but that kind of thing annoys me these days!

Tricksy, sorry to hear about the bleeding, and the news on Kenya too. What is plan B? I am sure you will have a lovely time, wherever you end up, but just a shame you can't get to Kenya where you know and love. 

Crusty Rae, welcome to our thread. Hope you stay with us throughout your treatment, we are all lovely girls (and boys in Tricksyschubbyhubby's case!).

Cleo, that is crap that they did not tell you what was going on at the hospital. I remember too D&Cs used to be used for a good clear out. Hope you are feeling better after your restful day. Did you see the Australia programme this morning? I was so jealous of the couple on there today, the properties were fabulous and the lifestyle looked fantastic. Wish I could go too! I hope you get there some time soon (and I can visit!  )

Debs, hope today went well. Am thinking about you.

Sam 2007, glad the stitch removal went well. We are all waiting now the appearance of your lovely baby. Personally I can't wait, I am looking forward to some good news.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals. Speak to you all later.

Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Need some help.

Its my dad's 60th in june and he would like us all to go away together somewhere for a week. This is fine but there are a few things to consider:

6 adults and 2 children
has to be wc 24th may (half term)
There needs to be stuff for everyone to do, good or bad weather.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo

How far do you want to travel and what's your budget?

Matt (Cath's Dh)


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - If I have gone away in a family group before we have hired a house or cottage somewhere in the country.  Once we stayed in a huge mansion which used to be a school in Devon, another time a house in the country and another time we rented a house by the sea in Wales and another an apartment in a castle in Scotland.  Oh and a farmhouse in Norfolk with its own pool table.  These houses often had their own games room to amuse the kids (and adults) but always they were a very different type of accommodation from anything we have ever lived in which made it fun.  Of course the house is a base and from there you have to find your own amusement but we found it suited us and we spent a lot of our time just walking to the village pub or down on the beach.  One of the places we stayed in was www.bucklandhouse.co.uk - which is far too big for you I know but oh so grand.

Cath - Sorry you are still waiting on a decision.  That pool of blood sounds very much like your period.  I too often used to have a gap in a bleed and then start again.  I often wondered why this would be - why would blood pool and not just flow??  Hopefully if they are unsure they will scan you again tomorrow before making you wait another week.

Sam - Well how fortunate that you just managed to come on before your appointment.  Tough on you both having to go to the hospital for bloods but so the nurse told me today that this is a bad time for any sort of appointment because of the high level of staff sickness.

Liz - I didn't notice any bleeding until I got home from the hospital.  It started off a watering red but now is brown so not sure what it is but it is stopping.  Isn't the plug supposed to be like jelly?

Tricksy - I do hope that everything calms down in Kenya and you get to go away.  It is a shame for you though because you can't look forward to it like you should be at the moment.  BTW, my guess is a   too.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well as you've prob guessed got a call the same as cath to say that hospital was too busy to process the bloods today so i have to half my buserelin in the morn with the view to starting stimms tomorrow night...... if for some reason i can't then i'll just have to take the other half of my buserelin in the eve  

Sam~ Yes it was very fortunate   WOW so u think it's a blue one hey... exciting! xx

Cath~ Still got our fingerscrossed this end for us both getting the go ahead  

Sorry for lack of personals ladies, i've just woken up from a nap and still not feeling 100% Will get back later

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

How frustrating for you both but I do think you will probably both be stimming tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick message to let you all know that Debs (my DW lol) had her surgery and has just got home. They found 3 cysts - one endometrial in the left ovary, one random one in the left tube and one random one in the right ovary. Both tubes were open from the dye test and they managed to remove all the cysts without losing an ovary; which is great.
When she came around she was in pain and they gave her the good stuff (morphine) which made the poor dear feel like crap for the next 4 hours... stupid doctors... (nurses are allowed to say that). Her blood pressure was pretty low for a while but they didn't do anything about it and in true x-men style she fixed herself.
We're now home and she's feeling ok. We've FINALLY been put on the NHS waiting list (as the consultant forgot to do it before because he's a retard) and he's sending a letter off to Bourne Hall... guess this is where is begins proper... lets hope the journey ends happily.
PieMaster (PiePig's DH)

P.S. I've been told to say that we hope it went well for Sam, Cath and Sam today!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi PieMaster,

Thanks for letting us know. Poor Debs, it sounds like quite an ordeal. Glad that you are eventually being referred too - we are all hoping your journey ends happily and is not too stressful along the way too.

Take care and give Debs a big hug from us all.

Julia xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all

Sorry not posted but I have been reading, what a busy week it is!

Cath and Sam - I would be right narked if that had happened to me like the others say the amount of money they charge, yes sickness can not be helped but they could get a bank nurse in to cover some bits and pieces. Any way wishing you both      for good news tomorrow.

Tricksey - sorry to hear of your problem but I am glad ISIS got you in so quick and took action, hope it is all calming down now! Also hope Kenya improves, can you tranfer to something else if it doesn't owing to the situation.

Cleo - glad you are recovering well sounds promising and hopefully you can get started sooner than you thought    

Debs - hope it went OK today and you get some answers    

Krusty Rae Welcome to the thread, glad you found us! I agree with what te girls said about the first appointment, I did not get mine through till the September because we did not realise they would not issue the appointment until they had all the blood results but I started with injections within a few days of my appointment. Can not help if you will start before DH goes to Afgan the problem is the actual tx takes about 2 months and DH needs to be on hand (excuse the pun) to do his business on the day of EC. Good luck and welcome again.

Sam2007 - You are good holidaying in this country there are so many places here that I have never been and should go - well plenty of time for that when we have kids in toe   Glad the stitch came out easy - like you say surely from the nature of the stitch there should a bit of blood? What did the hospital say?

Julia - Hope you are OK and are feeling more motivated after your Sunday WW meeting, it is so hard when I did it something just clicked in my head lost nearly 2 stone put most back on and cannot get back in that place to do it agin, not even thinking about it at the minute with tx about to start!

Loui - are you reading? HOpe you are OK, do you have your follow up booked yet?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Well Fazeleys called they have my perscription and are sending the drugs out for delivery on sat - Sam was your delivery OK just a little concerned about the stuff that needs to stay cool?
Got the bill from the ISIS yesterday - did not include ICSI so have to wait for a new one then make the biggest single payment in my life!!! God, can not believe I start d/r next week seems a bit unreal!!!
My boss has been great said I can go sick from egg collection 1 week and take the rest as holiday which I thought was fair, I am hoping it would be so much easier this time with my boss knowing, I am so nervious and so DESPARATE for it to work.

Anyways ladies, have a nice evening,

LOL Spangle


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Preggysam - so glad you didnt have any problems having your stitch removed - i hope your enjoying these last few days/weeks of your pregnancy - it seems to have flown by to me but im sure it hasnt so much for you, what with being laid up for so long......have you got your names agreed with dh? i never had a girls name when i was pregnant - just as well i had a boy or a daughter would have had to have the same name as ds  

Cath/Sammoon -   what a frustrating day for you both - i too think that ISIS should have something/someone in place to take blood or anything else in emergencies - its terrible you had to go and have your bloods taken at the local hospital, i would have been very cross and as has been said, it costs enough to go through tx, you really dont need anymore stress     for tomorrow and you both starting stimms  

Cleo - ever been to Center Parks? i loved it but it may only suit children and younger adults more, though theres lots of nice things for the more mature person to enjoy - only thing is, could be v.expensive half term - hope your well rested today  

Tricksy - your bleed sounds very scary hun   its good that ISIS fitted you in to see Dr Kadva, she did my e/c she seems nice - glad its improved now  

Debs - how lovely your dh is for passing on your news     big hugs for both of you

Well i had a very nice chat with my 'proper' boss today and he made things alot clearer to me which helped me feel better, he just explained how things were changing and was also trying to encourage me to take this health and safety job too - it will defo be more flexible and could mean a pay increase too, which would be nice, just got to decide now  

Lisa -     thinking of you sweetie

Right i must dash - hope everyone else is ok
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Em xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Piemaster - So glad all went well with Debs today, sorry it was an ordeal for her,  send her my love 

Cleo - Hope your recovering ok now and just to say that its a good time for    after a d & c  
A good place to go is Centreparcs as its great if the weathers nice and lots to do if the weathers not to good and you can get some really pukka chalets

Sam - Glad everything went well with the stitch removal today,  I bet your glad that its all over and done with........now were all waiting for your little 

Cath/SamM -  Wot a pain in the butt that you had to go to the hospital for the blood tests   I would have been well pee'd off after all the money you pay you wouldn't expect for that.  Its a shame that you won't have the results back yet and i hope that you'll both be stimming tomorrow....everything crossed for you.

Emma - Glad you feel a bit more at ease about the job situation i'm sure you'll make the right decision 

Tricksy - How are you doing hun?  How scarey for you  

Spangle - Can't believe you'll be starting next week too!  There seems to be lots happening on this board lately 

Julia - I watched that Down Under programme this morning and those houses.......WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  Was really jealous!!!!!


I had today off work today,  Dh is off sick at the moment......some of you girls now that last year he seriously broke and dislocated his ankle anyway he's been having pain so the doc is sending him for another xray next week they think he might have a floating bone in there........urgh!  
I'm still feeling fragile with wots gone on with the adoption its a very difficult time as i just feel so hormonal and I keep taking it out on DH  .

Take care everyone
Lisa x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ Don't worry my drugs arrived fine   to be honest at this time of year it's highly unlikely that they would warm up too much   Got my cyclogest this am as the shortage is finally over i guess.

Piemaster~ Glad to hear debs op went well.... hope she's feeling better soon  

Em~ Yep very frustrating!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piemaster - thanks for the update on Debs. Hope the recovery continues. 

Lisa - nice to see you on here. Hope dh's ankle isn't anything too nasty. Not surprised you're feeling fragile with the adoption thing.  

Cleo - the renting a cottage/house idea is a great one. We've done it with friends before and had a great time. The best have been where we've been able to rent a couple of cottages on one site - usually converted farm buildings - so we have some space but are also all together. 

Em - glad your proper boss was able to make things clearer for you. Good luck with the decision. 

Sam2007 - has the bleeding stopped now? It was probably just a reaction to the stitch coming out. 

SamM - it's so frustrating having to wait till the morning to find out what is happening.   for the right result.

Hello everyone else. Again I'm not going to be very good on the personals. My nap wasn't a great success so I'd love to be going back to bed now. My chores also haven't got very far which is dissappointing. Can't be helped though.

Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,
Thanks for all the replies, i've been looking at cottages but not sure where the best place is to go Not really wanting to travel too far but would like to be near a beach incase the weather is good. There needs to be other places to visit too.

Thought about canter parcs but was worried it could be too busy  

Piemaster/piepig - so glad the op was a success. Piepig rest up hun and take care. Peppermint helps releive some of the bloatedness and shoulder pain hun. Sounds like they did a fab job and have put you in the best possible condition for the outcome you want. Take care   

cath and Matt - so many dh's on here now!!! sorry to hear about the pain in he **** with the bloods. I hope it gets sorted and you can start stimming tomorrow.

Lisa - aw hun its not suprising you're feeling crappy at the moment. Here's a   for you and a big   , not much but hope it helps. Hope dh's ankle is ok too.

Spangle - fab news on starting so soon hun!!! Yey!!!

Sammoon - hope you get good news tom too. 

I've had a tummy ache tonight and cramps so not feeling too good. 

nighty night  me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Centre parks is such a big place i don't think it would be that bad..... BUT we've just looked at a holiday there for eight of us too and it costs around £2000!!!!   Hunstanton in norfolk is always nice with lot's of nice places to visit just a short drive away, we go every year and stay at searles...... A log cabin there is £1000 a week give or take and it sleeps 8 but u can get chaper costal cottages which are in between a caravan and a cabin   Hope u find somewhere nice  

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks sam, i looked at center parcs and   can't beleive how much it costs. I've been b4 in school hols and it was very busy in the swimming pool. Its lovely there but so much money. will check out the other place you suggested, ta.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

hope everyone is well.

I am feeling much better today than i was yesterday, have dragged myself downstairs so DH (or the piemaster apparantly!) can get some sleep after looking after me yesterday.  Still uncomfortable where they've made the incisions but am dosing myself up on painkillers now the morphine has worn off. Not had too much bloating or trapped gas which is a relief.  Like DH said they removed 3 cysts and if i remember rightly didn't find any other endometriosis so i'm well happy about that.  I don't know whether it was the anaesthetic or the morphine but felt really woozy and dizzy for about 4 hours post op and couldn't stay awake and my blood pressure plummeted and wouldn't rise.  eventually woke up enough to get out of bed, but then everytime I moved around i threw up, luckily not in my mums car of the way home though! so relieved its over now.

Sam - glad to hear your stitch removel went well.

Cath/SamOTM - sorry to hear your baseline didn't go exactly according to plan, hopefully it'll be good news today and you'll be able to start stimming.

Cleo - hope you are recovering well and are not too uncomfortable.

Thanks everyone so much for all your messages.  I'll be back on again in a while to post proper personals.

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello ladies,

SamOTM and Cath - I hope that you have both started stimming now  

Tricksy - I hope that you manage to get away   . I'm sorry to hear about your bleed - I hope that it is all sorted out very soon.    

Krusty Rae - welcome to the thread  . It sounds that, like me, you are an Army wife? Are you living on the patch in Colchester (we are). I hope that you manage to get answers to your questions about dates. From my own experience with ISIS, they should try and fit you in for a cycle before DH goes to Afghanistan  . However, I can't remember whether you said he is off in March or May? If it is March, then unless you have your initial appointment within the next couple of weeks, they may ask you to delay until he gets back. Which is not helpful to either of you  . It will also depend on whether you have both had all the blood tests (HIV etc) and chlamidia - all of which DH can get done at the Army Med Centre (mine did). It will also depend on where you are in your cycle at the time of your consultation - they will want to start down-regulating you on day 21 of your cycle, and then as someone else said, it will take about 3 weeks to down-reg you and another 2 to stimulate you. DH will obviously need to be with you therefore about 5 weeks from the start of down-regging for Egg Collection. You may also need him for the few days between egg collection and Embryo Transfer (although it is just to look after you so DH need not be there). I am writing all of this detail for you because I have had to juggle DH's Exercises, courses and work committments around both of our 2 IVF's at ISIS in the last year - and it's really quite hard work! 

A general question now: I was talking to my best friend this week who still maintains that she will donate eggs to me if Gidon say's that egg quality is the problem for us. I think she is amazing to offer this. If it works, rather than go through the angst of both of us knowing that our baby would be genetically her and my DH's baby - (and therefore me worrying about her meeting our child throughout our lives and worrying that she has feelings for it) do you know whether ISIS will accept her eggs (to give to another lady) and I go to the top of the queue for someone else's eggs (who matches my hair colour, eye colour and build?). Not sure if this happens or not at ISIS.

I would love to come to any of the meets. What about meeting at Clarice House in Colchester (depending on numbers of course) - or, as I mentioned before - the Army Garrision Officer's Club (which costs about £50 to hire)? Would people prefer a bar or a restaurant or something else? If there are lots of us (i.e. 10+) I could always arrange for us to meet at my DH's Officer's Mess in Colchester - it should be free, and we will be left alone. If we are willing to pay for it, a finger buffet or even a curry or lasagne could be made for us (probably about £5 a head) or we could bring our own food and drink. Depending on the time of the meet the bar would be open to us in the evening (at really low prices 'cos it's a Military Mess). Just let me know and then I can get some real figures for us to ponder on.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - that is fab news then hun if that is all they found (iykwim!). When they went inside me they found endo in other places too which is not so easy to remove. You rest up and take care. I found that the uncomfortableness from the gas came on a few days later. really felt it in my shoulders, like when you were a kid and drunk a can of fizzy drink really fast    You'll feel better each day though. So now you have a tip top place for your little embies to come home to   



I'm feeling much better today after resting properly for 48 hrs. So i'm going to do a few bits round the house then have a friend coming to visit.

Ta ta xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

louie - we posted at the same time! Can't help you out with the egg donation question. This is something that dh and i have thought about but dismissed because if the reasons you say. i couldn't bear the thought that actually dh has had a baby with someone else i know! As for the meet your suggestion sounds great! we all usually bring something and i much prefer to pay someone to cook for us    . 

Cath and Sammoon - hope you ge the news you want today      


ARRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....... i e-mailed the australia teaching website (the people who assess your skills as a teacher) and they have said that they do not accept the GTP as a teaching qualification!! Which means that in oz i am not a qualified teacher and so don't have the points i need   Its so stupid, how can i have 6 yrs teaching experience but they don't think i'm a teacher. Not sure what dh and i will do now   . My case worker says still apply, but what's the point its a waste of money. So peed off with trying to do things that just aren't happening   rant over.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. No news yet but I'm not expecting anything for a while as it will take some time for the results to get to ISIS and then be reviewed by Giddon. I'm feeling dreadful this morning, full of cold and a bad headache. Dh is running mea nice bath then I'm going to hibernate for a few hours. Supposed to be going for lunch at his parents but I don't want to pass anything on to them and will stay here with my pups.

Debs - glad you're feeling better this morning and that the piemaster looked after you properly yesterday.

Cleo - amazing what a bit of rest can do isn't it.Have a nice time with your friend. There are some nice places around Aldeburgh and Snape. If you want to go a bit farther afield Dorset is lovely. We had a fantastic time in Studland Bay a few years ago. 

Loui - the officers club/mess sounds a good idea. Especially if someone else can cook! I noticed Banquet 1408 have a private room at the back the other day but it would probably be too expensive for everyone to meet there - scrummy as the food is. Count me in for your idea.

SamM - hope af is being kind to you now she's finally arrived.


----------



## Krusty-Rae (Sep 24, 2007)

Morning all, 

Thanks so much for your help. I have been feeling quite alone thoughout my journey because I don’t know anyone who has had problems conceiving, so it feels like no one really understands. Never even knew this place existed, but I'm glad I know now! 

Loui – Yes I am an army wife living on St Michaels. Haven't had a date for Afghan confirmed yet, but I think it's the end of March beginning of April. I'm not sure if I really want to go through IVF before DH goes anyway. Don't know if I'll be able to cope!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Krusty- rae - ah hun that's what we're here for. we're a lovely bunch and we meet up too. I've made some fab friends on here who i can call upon when ever i need them. as you've read we're trying to organise another meet at the moment. Why don'tt yo come along??  All my friends just brushed past their dh's and fell pregnant


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i've just had a call from ISIS and my E2 is too high   So i have to carry on D/R for another week. Sorry i have to dash as have a lunch date with a friend but will be back on later

Cath~ Really hope you got some better news than me hunny     

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just had the call from ISIS and I'm still down regging. Sarah was v sweet and has said that rather than make me wait for a week for another scan she'll see me on Monday to see if the fluid has gone. If it has then it would only mean ec going back from the Friday to the Monday instead of waiting a whole extra week. I'm upset as I want to move on but would rather they were sure so can't really complain about it. 

I also asked why we'd had to go to the hospital as we'd ended up wasting the whole morning waiting there. She said that they've been hit really badly by people being off sick with flu, and one with pnumonia, so it was a one off. 

SAm - we posted the same time. What a bummer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Chathie - I can very much understand how frustrated you are wanting to go ahead, especially after ahving to waait for results and go to the General (what a pain!). But I'm sure Gidon is monitoring you well, he sounds like a serious guy, and if it means you have better cahnces then take comfort in this. Hope your cold clears out soon and taht you feel better  

SamM - what a pain that you need to d/reg some more, hopefully this will go quickly and your next scan will be as it should. It's very frustrating with IVF that you try to make plans and they go out of the windo because our bodies are not doing what they should. Take care  

Lisa - huge  , hope you get some positive response from one of the other agencies you contacted which would make you feel better, thinking about you loads sweetie. Hope your hubby's xray ges well and that they find out what the problem is.

Debs - the morphine can make you sick, I agree (I had it after D&C following my 2nd m/c). PieMaster is suely taking good care of you and I hope you feel better soon. Good news that all cysts safely removed, and that you are on teh waiting list now.

Loui - not sure about egg donation so sorry can't answer, hope you get the information you need. Have you given a call to ISIS to ask?

Crusty-Mae - don't blame you not wanting to go through it while your hubby is away, especially as understandably you'll be worried about him too. Good thing you and Loui can share experiences, and hope to meet you too at one of the meetings we have.

Hi everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone out.

Not much new from me, these days are the 'crucial dates' for us with this clomid cycle, and of course it's a much more pleasant way to do things than IVF (remembering it vividly from about a year ago) it's still causing stress because of everything having to be planned - I'm sure you know what I mean   Trying to do my best to keep the atmosphere light, and trying not to stress myself out too much with thinking about the ww2.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

cath and sam -  sorry to hear your news   . its better to be safe though and give it the best possible chance of working.
Shame about everyone being ill, but i supose there is not alot that can be done. I wonder if that affects ec or et for some??

Rivka  -           have fun hun. Its so hard isn't it knowing you have to do it but trying to keep it as casual as possible (iykwim) 


Just had a lovely luch and gossip with my friend. Carrot and corriander soup and crusty bread yum yum.  i've started drinking red bush tea now too so i feel like i'm not missing out when my friends etc have a hot drink.

bye for now me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Krusty Rae - spooky - you are just around the corner from me - I'm on Leas - when did you arrive here? If you want to, we could meet up - I've sent you a pm with my contact details. Just so you know how common infertility really is, apart from me, there are 4 other ladies on our side of the patch that I know of that have all been through IVF - one of which went through ISIS a few years ago. All of them now have babies - so there is hope! (although one of these had a natural miracle after 4 attempts).

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Krusty Rae - sorry I keep forgetting to welcome you to our thread   we have been yacking on this thread for almost 2 years now and a lot of us have met and I have to say that I have made some fantastic real life friends from here. The support and advice you get is second to none and we all understand how we are feeling. I hope that we can all support you too.

Cath - I'm sorry it was not great news for you today, at least you are being scanned on Monday, fingers crossed for you

SamM - Same to you hun, you must be disappointed but at least its only postponed for a week, I know that that week will seem to last forever but I have always been stimmed for an extra couple of days so don't worry, its not unusual 

PreggySam - Hope that your ok today hun and the bleeding has eased?

Cleo - Glad that your feeling better today, sometimes R&R is the only thing that makes us feel better

PiePig - I'm glad that your op went well and its good news that they managed to remove bits easily, sorry that you had a bit of a pants recovery though, hope your resting up and taking it easy  

Lisa - how are you hun? hope your feeling a little better. I'll speak to you over the weekend

Julia - hows the diet going? i hate dieting with a passion, I seem to start one each Monday and by Monday lunchtime its gone up the wall!! 

Liz - hows work going for you? i hope your getting on ok and Faith is adapting, bet her Nan is loving it   

Rivka - have a great weekend!!    i always find that having a nice meal and a little drink helps to keep you chilled when you have to do it!! nothing worse than pressure and feeling that its the end of the world if you don't do it  

Shelley - how are you doing? hope that its ok for you, not long until your holiday now? have you been shopping? I've spent far too much on Next and Oasis   apparently Primark have got loads of bikinis in so we are going to nip in there next week on our way to Bluewater. They are £6 apparently   

Loui - I am up for meeting up anywhere, a bit of privacy is best in my opinion, our conversations normally end up getting smutty and sex normally ends up getting discussed at some point, normally in the gutter area though   goodness knows what Julia's and my neighbours would of thought if they'd been listening in on some of our conversations    have we got a date yet? 

Em  - i'm glad that you got some bits sorted out at work, its often best to talk about it, it often doesn't seem as bad afterwards   

Well i am doing ok now, the meds kicked in pretty quickly and i'm 'normal' now, the scud missiles have been put back in the cupboard, hopefully never to be used again, I felt like a cowboy    Our holiday is still up in the air, its just pants. I have to say that its now looking good for us going with our original flights but I want to get a scheduled flight and still go, just need to convince Simon   we have been speaking to friends and our resort and its all quiet in Mombasa, and safe. I think that it'll be a case of deciding at the last minute   We will go somewhere though but I really really want to go to Kenya  

ok i'm off now, I think that i got everyone?? have a great evening everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

need to think about what to have for dinner...any idea Needs to be vegetarian and very healthy   All i really feel like having is crap food and wine!! Arrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhh (must stop screaming and moaning!!)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

veggie chow mein ?? yum yum, just to help you we are just about to order a curry


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> veggie chow mein ?? yum yum, just to help you we are just about to order a curry


Just ordered:

Veggie Byriani
Lamb Passanda
Sag Aloo
Mushroom Bhaji
Poppydoms
Naan

it'll be here in an hour if your interested!!! Tell Richard there's beer in the fridge and I've got about 10 bottles of wine in the fridge!!!

Don't beat yourself up about having to be mega healthy, you're making yourself miserable, a little of what you like does you no harm as they say. Bigs hugs xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah hun you are so lovely!! Sounds lovely but dh is now cooking, nothing exciting just salad and bits plus non alcoholic beer. You're right though i'm feeling miserable cos i'm not having what i want. Thanks hun, you made me feel better.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me as have to pick dh up from the station in a moment.

Tricksy - sorry to hear about the bleeding and the skud missiles!  Glad it's all sorted now though and hopefully plans for your holiday will be soon too.

Debs - Glad the op went OK - make sure you get lots of rest and hopefully not long until Bourne Hall can see you.

Cleo - the National trust have some good holiday cottages - we stayed in one up in Yorkshire once but I'm sure they have some more local ones e.g. suffolk area which may be good - can't remeber the website but just google national trust holiday cottages and it should come up.  Sorry you're having more potential problems with your visa application too but I would still apply and see what happens.

Loui - I'm afraid as I don't go to the ISIS at the moment I don't know their policy on egg sharing but would give them a ring - I can't see why they wouldn't consider it (if they don't though I could pm you the details of the hospital I go to which might) and would also share your concerns about having a baby which your friend may see regularly if it was her eggs. Having said this though maybe you have given up on your own eggs a bit too soon - see what Gideon says as I said before it is quite normal for some people including myself to go to blast on day 6 and does not necessarily mean your eggs are a bad quality - you may have just been unlucky.  You could also ask Gideon why they did not continue to cultivate your eggs to see if they got to the blast stage on day 6 rather than put them back on day 5 when they hadn't reached that stage yet - just a thought but it sounds to me like it may have reassured you more.

Em - sounding more positive on the job front - have you decided yet?

CathB/SamOTM - sorry to hear down regging has been delayed - it must be disappointing for you both but hopefully this is the last hiccup and all will go ok from now on.

Anyway have to go but very quickly not many of you have come back to say if the March date 15/16 was OK for the meet - no one has said no though so shall we go for this weekend?  By the way Loui the officer's mess sounds a good suggestion if it can give us some privacy and also can cater for the veggies as well (thanks for your input!)

Love Rachel xxx

PS No time to spell check!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep that date is good for me. Shall we start a list??    We love our lists!!!

March 15 or 16th meet

Cleo- yes
rachel - yes

I'll leave it to Tricksy to make it pretty


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

15/16th of March is good for me, we normally meet on a Sunday, not quite sure why though either day is good for me 










Cleo-








Rachel -








Nikola -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Sorry, this is just a quickie from me. I have been wondering about taking a break from posting for a little while, just while I am trying to lose some weight and coming to a decision about what to do in the future. I love you all dearly and will miss you all, but I hope to take a break and come back on in a month or two when I will be a size 8 (yeah right!) and will hopefully know what to do about treatment in the future. Of course I will keep reading the posts, and it definately won't be a permanent thing, but I am just feeling a bit down lately about the whole fertility thing so a break may do me some good. One of the group I know had a second child yesterday, which has not helped. I also saw a friend today who has two children and does not know how to deal with them. She lets them run riot. The oldest was drawing on the walls with felt tip pens and the youngest came out of the kitchen with wet hands, and James said she had been putting her hands in her fully potty which was on the floor in the kitchen. It gets me so mad - she is just too lazy to reprimand them so they run rings around her and their house is a permanent pigsty. 

Tricksy, your takeaway sounds yummy - I shall be round in ten minutes! I will tell Gord I am popping out to Tesco's!!  

Have a nice weekend everyone. I am meeting up with some good friends on Sunday, so I am sure they will cheer me up   They always do, bless them.

Take care everyone, and have a good weekend.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

*ROLL UP, ROLL UP, BETS BEING TAKEN......... £10 HAS IT THAT JULIA WILL LAST LESS THAN A WEEK *

Seriously Julia, you know where I am, its so ****e when that sort of think happens and so infuriating when people don't look after their children properly. Keep your chin up hun, I'm sure getting together with your friends is just what you need, have a great time


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - DON'T GO!!!!!!! oh hun i understand what you mean but i'll miss you if you don't post   

tricksy - the list looks lovely


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Julia - No!!!   I do totally understand hun i'm gonna pm you 

Cleo - Can you get into Oz on DH's occupation instead?  Its so naff not being able to have wot you want to eat and drink maybe just have a little bit of wot you fancy..........it can't hurt hun 

Tricksy - Glad your all sorted and going back to normal hun,  Wot a pain about Kenya - will you loose any money if you don't go on them flights?

Cath/SamM - Sorry you didn't get better news today   Sam i know D/r for another week will seem like forever.  Cath i hope you get good news on Monday.

Rivka - Have a nice weekend       

Rachel - Yeah i'm free either day on the 15th or 16th March 

Piepig - Glad your ok hun and feeling better than yesterday 

Preggy Sam - How are you doing today?  Hope the bleedings stopped 

KrustyRae - Welcome to the thread,  Its great this board to chat to people that understand,  although i'm finished with all fertility treatment now i couldn't have gone through it all with out the support from all the girls on here.

Well that its from me folks
Speak soon
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - We will get our money back for our flights if the fco still say that we can't travel, which is looking very likely, BUT, they will not decide whether to cancel or not until 48-72 hours before the flight is due to go   so it'll be a last minute change of plans


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, you guys, you know how to make a girl feel wanted! Tricksy, you are so funny! Enjoy your meal tonight, and you Cleo, yours sounds nice too   

Love you all   xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies -

Julia - hunny - i will pm you, 

Cleo - i drink redbush too, its very nice isnt it  glad your feeling better today

Tricksy - i hope your holiday can still go to plan hun, how annoying not knowing if you can get excited about it or not  hope things work out for you 

Cath - im so sorry you cant start stimming yet hun but im sure its for the best, like someone else said Gideon is very thorough and he knows what he is doing - hope it dosent mess about your time you have taken out from work to much hun 

Samonmoon - im sorry to hear about your result too hun, remind me what the blood is testing for hun, sorry but i never really did understand the hormone bloods  as i already said to Cath im sure they know what they are doing at ISIS and have your best interests at heart 

Debs - good to read your post, sorry it was a rough time for you hun, i hope your taking care of yourself, why does a lap make you windy do you think? i had one once and ended up on a major meds to help relieve me 



Tricksy said:


> 15/16th of March is good for me, we normally meet on a Sunday, not quite sure why though either day is good for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i made it back to the gym today, had a programme done and have every intention of loosing some weight and keeping it off.............need lots of encouragement please  have lost 3 pounds in a week but think thats due to no alcohol.................whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy meeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhh no seriously its the weekends i do miss a drink but i cant just have a glass of wine, it turns into the whole bottle so im better off without. Im meeting some very special friends of mine over the weekend and im even going to stay off the vino then!! im great me  

Anyway - must go, hope you all have a great weekend
Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - its the gas/air they pump into you to seperate your organs that causes the wind, shoulder pain etc after a lap. fab news on the weight loss hun   I know what you mean about not having anything...its hard to stop at just one.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls,

Only very quick as i feel a bit yuk tonight    Again thank you all for ur words of encouragement regarding D/R for the extra week     It means the world to me     I know my personals are a bit slack at the mo but i promise they will improve  

Please count me in for the meet.... really can't wait to meet u all   

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - thanks hun, ps what on earth does iykwim mean   you have put it it two of your posts!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Em~ It means If you know what i mean


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Samonmoon - oh derrrrrrr me   thanks hunny  

Also meant to add Rivka - hope you can relax and enjoy your time with dh this weekend, its so hard not to be thinking about bms but i hope you are ok - maybe a little trip to Ann Summers may help there are a few of us on here who have enjoyed a certain type of dolphin    

And finally, (i will turn this comp off, honest!) what does anyone know about taking evervessant vit c? anything? advice would be very much appreciated, ta  

Byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick one from me to say i'm a possible for the 16/17th, its DH's mums birthday so it depends if we are doing anything for that or not.

I'm off to bed now - a day relaxing on the sofa has worn me out


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. Julia don't go


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - doesn't evervesant or what ever it it just mean disolvable?? and i think that vit c is one of those vits that your body doesn't store, just uses what it can then you pee the rest out i might be talking total crap though   reckon Cleo is the one to ask about this really


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo-






















Rachel -






















Nikola -






















Debs -







your mil won't mind   she's got another birthday next year!!








Em - maybe??






















SamM -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em- sorry hun can't help with that. Why do you want to know about it?? Have you heard good reports??

Tricksy - loving the list, i knew you'd do wonders with it   How was the indian??

Piepig - you relax hun


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quick one from me 15 & 16 is ok with me as long as one off them is a sunday as i work saturdays they are the most busiest days for me thats what get being a haidresser   so i dont want to miss out so pls can we do a sunday,if not sorry but i wont beable to come   .will do more personals over the weekend bye bye.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey you lot can chat.

Em - I think I took them years ago. It's just a bit like Andrews liver salts. The tablet disolves in water and is a bit fizzy for a while. Fab news on losing 3lb in a week. That's great. 

Julia - sorry to hear you're going to take a break from us for a little while. Meeting up with friends on Sunday sounds a good idea to cheer you up.  

Tricksy - your dinner sounds scrummy. can't complain though as dh picked up some Pizza express stuff at Sainsburys earlier. 

SamM - how you doing hun? 

Rachel - I think I can do that weekend. It doesn't ring any bells at the moment and the diary is clear so count me in.

Off to bed now, completely shattered and not feeling much better than I did earlier on. Thanks for all your comments about the delay to tx. My initial reaction was disappointment but reflecting on it since, the last two cycles seemed to just follow a set timetable so it's actually a bit reassuring that they are stopping to look at side issues a bit more. Hopefully the extra care will lead to a different result - a girl can hope!

Have a busy weekend ahead so may not get on again for a bit. Hope you all have a fab weekend whatever you're up to.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Real quickie from me.

Tricksey love the list! Very good 

Rachel - I am fine those dates (would prefer Sunday but will go with the majority) and I think the officers mess sounds good, having food catered for us just as long as we have privacy, that's cool!

Julia - You can't go you make me laugh, who else could be so frank about their moon cup bucket!   Seriously I understand what you are saying and if it is what you need then good luck and remember we will be thinking of you.

WELL DONE Em on 3lb lose that is fab, keep up the good work!!

Sam and Cath - sorry you have to down reg a bit more but good that they are looking properly at your bodies rather than just follow a schedule regardless to get you in and out!   for next week!

Lisa - I am so sorry it is so hard for you at the moment, I do not have words of wisdom so just wanted to give you huge   

Loui - I do not know anything about donor eggs, like Cath said see what Gideon says about your eggs in your follow up first maybe there is more they can do? I agree with Cleo I think if I did find myself in that postion I would rather a unknown donor for the reasons you mentioned. If you did do this then I would have thought you would all need councilling before hand. Good luck for your follow up.

Rivka - hope you are both enjoying the weekend 

Cleo - do not deprive your self of everything coz you will get feed up and more likely to have a big lapse where as if you allow yourself a treat no and again you are more likely to stick to it. I am trying to have more goodness - on the smoothies in the morning, easier than eating fruit and give you some of your 5 a day so a step in the right direction and generally sat is still a takeaway or eat out night, as we are not drinking this is our enjoyment!

Sam2007 - hope you are OK and the bleeding has stopped.

Piepig - glad you are recovering well.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

LOL Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky as I finished in a hurry yesterday to say thanks for doing the list Tricksy - it's looking good.  
- Em I hope you can get a sitter hun as was looking forward to meeting you (and now curious to know more about the dolphin you mentioned - I have led a sheltered life! ).  The Sunday 17th seems to be the date looking best for everyone too and is fine with me (so Debs try to get your MIL to celebrate on the Saturday night!).

Also Em well done on the weight loss - my DH is exactly the same about the alcohol thing and can't stop at the one drink and as of this morning has lost half a stone since New Year by cutting it out (and although I'm no angel on this front, it says a lot about how much he drinks and I'm glad because he was advised by our consultant ages ago to cut down and he hadn't) but is now going to allow himself one day a week when he can drink which I think will help him keep this up longer term especially if we do need another IVF go.    that the weight loss continues and hope you have a good time with your friends this weekend.

Sam2007 - I was in a rush and forgot to say in my last post hope you're still recovering OK and DH is getting better too.

Julia -   for you and if you do take a break from here (and hopefully you have been persuaded otherwise) hopefully it won't be for long and you can still make the meet.

Take care,

love Rachel xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Just a quicky from me,

Sam2007:
I should think that having the stitch out will of encouraged the plug out to. It was brown for me the watery bit could be yours front waters leaking. They say the plug can come away 2 weeks before birth. Mine was a day before!!!! Hope all is well and when you go into labour it will be as you hoped for.

Take care Lizx x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - forgot to say Em (was it you who asked?) I did try the everesant (is that how you spell it?) vitamin c a few weeks ago (my foresight vitamin plan had recommended extra vitamin c) but it is many times the recommended daily dose of vit c and gave me diarrhoea (probably tmi!) so have stopped and now just take recommended dose!

Rachel x.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH 










Cleo-






















Rachel -






















Nikola -






















Debs -







your mil won't mind   she's got another birthday next year!!








Em - maybe??






















SamM -






















Rachel -






















Spangle -






















Shelley -






















Cath -






















Lisa -























Did I get everyone?? Still waiting to hear from Liz, PreggySam (who won't be pregnant then ) Rivka, Julia, JoJo (it'd be good to meet you too hun) anyone else sorry if I've missed you off.

Hope your all having a good day, I've been out for a lovely ride this morning and just got home and had a lovely brunch (bacon and mushroom roll ) as you can tell I'm on a healthy liviing kick at the moment  The indian last night was yummy scrummy and we are going round to my friends tonight to swap Christmas presents!!! and have a chinese. God my body is a temple   When i'm moaning that I look like a Buddha in my bikini just remind me of my fantastic diet!!!

Gotta dash, gots lots to do today

Speak soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - You missed me of the list.............how could you forget me?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok now im really confuzzled - i know i know it dosen't take much, but isn't the 17th March a Monday    im asuming its the 16th March we have all agreed on, or am i an  

anyway................. Rachel, thank you for your sweet message saying you wanted to meet me, i promise i will do my best to be at the meet   as for the dolphin - i like you have lived a sheltered life, dh and i braved Ann Summers for the first time just before Christmas and bought ourselves a little prezzie   couldnt believe it when i shared that i had bought it with some freinds and they had loads of 'little bedroom buddies' already   well done to your dh for looseing half a stone since new year, my dh has lost the same too buy not drinking, its scary how much weight alchohol puts on a person, i feel better just from not drinking   i must say im not over excited about the weight loss, cos i still have such a looooooooooooong way to go, but whats the saying? 'a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step' this time i just have to get the weight off and loose it, not just for tx but for life, ive spent too many years being 3 stone overweight and its gotta be a permanent thing for me, im 40 next year   gulp and i dont want to be fat anymore - so thats a very positive me comment    remind me of this post when ive give up hay!!!!

Cath - hope you get some good sleep soon hun, have you ever tried Bachs rescue remedy?  i use it sometimes and also did during tx (downregging i think, i remember not sleeping well at that stage) i rung ISIS and asked them if it was ok and they said was - you need to be rested hun  

Sorry for lack of personals but im being a naughtey girl and skivving off from my household duties   must get back to it

Love to all
Em xx

ps Lisa - how could anyone forget you sweetie


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well i'm shattered!! Just had all my family over for the day. Had a lovely dinner and pudding and we managed to book a holiday!!!
we go May half term and stay in a gorgeous barn conversion in north norfolk. It has a hot tub and swimming pool. There are 6 adults and my 2 nephews. On the sunday (bank holiday in the monaday) we're inviting more family to a bbq there as it has beautiful garden. I can't wait.

Em is right the 17th is a monday so i presume we mean the 16th?? i can't do mondays. just another thought, that isn't mother's day is it?? i'd be for it if i organised anything for then.

Off to lay on the sofa  tatataaa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mothers day is the 2nd March this year Cleo so no clash. 

Can't stop. Catch up later.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for all your messages. I have been thinking about it today and I am pretty sure I will stick around. I am just finding it a bit tough at the moment, as I have no treatment coming up and don't think we can afford to try IVF again, unless a miracle happens. I just feel like there is no hope at the moment. Thanks for all your messages, I do love you guys  

Cleo, that holiday sounds fabulous. 

Can you count me in for the next meet up please? Thanks!

I'll be back later to do personals. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Wow so much chatting in the 1 day I've not been online.  Thanks for all your messages.  The bleeding is changing now - gone from red, to blackish now to light brown so I'm sure it is all quite normal. My cervix must have suffered some trauma because the "stitch" isn't like a piece of cotton, more like a thick elastic band.  Just amazed I didn't feel it coming out.

Well yesterday my nan died which is why I didn't get online.  She had been ebbing away for a while so we were expecting it and it was (kind of) a relief when she finally went though obviously sad.  All my family were convinced that I would end up having the baby the same she passed away as this had happened to both my sisters when they first children were born, but luckily for me nothing happened.  So 37 weeks today (full term at last), a year ago I never ever thought I would get here.  Feeling a lot calmer about it all.

Emma - We haven't decided on names as yet, got lots of ideas just nothing definite.   Good luck with the weight loss.  Did you ever get put on Metformin (which I know can help)?

Spangle - I'm not really so good at holidaying in this country.  The places I mentioned were going back over the years.  In fact I never really feel like I've been away unless I step on a plane.

Debs - Sounds like you had a rough time after the op what with the sickness and needing morphine.  Glad you are feeling better now.  As far as the cysts go, would they have had an impact on your fertility?

Rivka - Keep forgetting you are actually cycling this month simply because you are not doing IVF and you haven't got a ticker.  So just wanted to wish you the best of luck with that. .

Kirsty-Rae - I really agree with what Cleo says.  Once you get to know us a little better you will find us all a great support network and hopefully it won't seem to hard dh having to go away after treatment.  At the moment there probably seems to be so many of us and so much chatting going on that you can't make head or tail.  But hopefully you will do soon.  We do have a list somewhere of all our names and what we are up to which might help make better sense.

Tricksy - Do you still have that list?  Just thought it might help KR.  Sorry to hear your holiday is still up in the air.  That is hard on you whatever the outcome.

Loui - That's a really kind offer from your friend.  But sorry I don't have any idea what the ISIS would make of it.  Have they said you do have an egg issue (am surprised being as your embies did make it to day 5 (or nearly).  I was once told I had an egg issue simply because of my failed IVFs.  Six months later I had my FSH tested - 5.2 (and I've been told this is very low for a then 39 year old) and of course I did get pregnant.  Just feel that sometimes it is easy to blame our eggs.  I also remember the story of Sharon Davies (the swimmer).  She did several failed IVFs with her own eggs which failed so she went on to do more with doner ones which also failed.  She see decided on one last go with her own eggs and she got pregnant.  So I still believe IVF and the whole pregnancy thing is all about finding out the true cause of infertility.  If it really really is unexplained then sometimes IVF is just a lottery.

SamM - So sorry you have to dr for another week - what a pain.  You mentioned Searles earlier and just wondered what that is like.  We have saved the sun holiday tokens for one of those cheapie weekends away and are looking for somewhere to go.

Cath - Think it is great that you are getting another scan on Monday.  Well done ISIS.  Best to take another look now I think.

Julia - Glad your not going to stop posting.  Hopefully we can all help you through your down period but I do sympathise with you because I think it can be hard to be amongst those pregnant and those cycling if you can't afford it for yourself.  Have you thought about egg sharing?

Rachel / Tricksy - Re the meet up.  Would love to come but really don't feel I can make plans at the moment.

Cleo - Barn conversion and swimming pool sounds lovely.  Where did you book it?

Lisa - How is dh now and have you made any decisions yet?

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - so glad you've decided to stick around. I think the thing with this thread is that we don't just chat about tx, we offer friendship, advice and support about all the the different things we are going through. I know it was ttc that bought us all together, but even after i have my family i will still need all of you guys too!   I know its hard hun, but we're all here for you. Feel free to moan about the annoying mothers who let their children run riot!!!

Sam2007 - it really is amazing the way life turns out. not that much has changed in my life over the past year but its mad to think that after all the heart ache you went through you are now about to give birth.  i read a story on here about a lady who was ttc for 4yrs, she got pg and and gave birth, 6 months later she was pg again. Life is funny like that, ijust wish i knew what life had in store for me. really sorry to hear about your nan, i know what you mean about it really being for the best as she is in a better place and not suffering


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry...Cleo I hope you're still on here...what is normal in terms of vaginal discharge/bleeding following a lap?  had a brownish discharge thurs and fri, then thought it had stopped today (i.e none in underwear)  but (TMI here!) having just been for a number 2 on wiping there is loads of it again....it doesn't smell or anything but I'm just worried cos i thought it had stopped!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - from what i can remeber i bled for about 5-7 days. It eases sometimes then gets heavier. Yours sounds normal hun. I'm having the same with  my hysteroscopy. Thought the bleeding had stopped but its still going. Hope you're otherwise feeling ok??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey, you've put my mind at rest!  I'm not too uncomfortable anymore, just slight twinges now and again and find certain sitting positions uncomfortable - the journey up to the in-laws today was not fun!

Hope you're recovering well too xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm fine hun, fully recovered. I remember i just wore pads and big pants!! Not very attractive but needs must. you can expect to bleed for a few more days, you've really been pulled about. You look after yourself, when do you have to go back to work?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I was signed off for a week, but I'm not going back till a week on monday as had some annual leave booked anyway.  If I feel at all uncomfortable still at that point I'm gonna pop to the docs and get an extension to the sick certificate....I'm not that keen to go back to work


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't blame you. i had 2 weeks off with my lap and i'm having a week off with this. I didn't want to go back before i was fully recovered as my job is so demanding. Also i get 100 paid sick days a year. Not that i want to take the p i s s but i'm putting me first for a change!! I will also have sick time when i start stimming.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Opps - my mistake   about the meet date Em - meant to say Sunday March and should have said 16th.  

Cleo - barn conversion sounds wonderful - sounds like you'll have a brilliant time.  Glad youre putting yourself first on the sick front too and not hurrying back to work at the mo (and you too Debs on this front).

Julia - glad you're going to stay with us and as has been said make sure you come here for support when you are feeling down  .

Sam2007 - so sorry to hear about your nan   but thank goodness it was not on the same day off your little one arriving and hopefully she will rest peacefully now. Congratulations too though on getting to full term that's a real milestone. 

Anyway bye for now - off to walk the do although not such lovely weather as last Sunday so don't think we'll be out long!

Love Rachel xxx.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ So sorry to hear about ur nan sweetie   As for searles...... yes it's a lovely place, we go every year with the family  like an annual holiday together as we live about an hour and a half away from each other. I reccomend it highly.... a lovely british holiday site   

Cleo~ Good for you in having ur sick time..... lots of people take time off when there's really no need so i think it's only fair if u take some time for something like this   Completlly not taking the P it's a very valid reason to have time off  

Debs~ How u doing today?

Cath~ Good luck for the scan tomorrow hunny     hopefully you'll be starting ur stimms..... i'm sure we'll still have some appt on the same days..... just means that you'll get ur BFP a few days b4 me   Will keep everything crossed that all goes to plan in the morn  

Tricksy~ How was ur weekend babe??

Well not a lot to tell this end really.... AF is finally fading away. Feeling v tired at the mo which i'm putting down to the buserelin as when i halfed my dose on thurs b4 finding out about the extra week of D/R i did feel a bit better on that day. And i guess the grotty weather doesn't help. I think thursday will come round quick enough anyway  Right i'm going to grout my kitchen now so will pop back later.

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

what a windy cold night!!! Had a lovely day today just eating loads and and a catch up with friends. Got another friend coming over as we speak, will end up with a sore throat.

Got a scan tomorrow and if all goes well i will call ISIS either when i get back or on tuesday to tell them i want to strat ivf again.

Sammoon - sorry you're feeling so tired hun, i remember that feeling. Glad af is leaving you.

rachel - hope you had a good walk.

cath - forgot i'd sent you credits to feed your kangeroo, hope you've fed it now!!!

bye for now Cleo xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH 










Cleo-






















Rachel -






















Nikola -






















Debs -







your mil won't mind   she's got another birthday next year!!








Em - maybe??






















SamM -






















Rachel -






















Spangle -






















Shelley -






















Cath -






















Lisa -






















Julia -






















Rivka -


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Our 'me' list
Does anyone want anything changed or added??

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frostie, trying to decide whether to go for another fresh cycle or to use our frosties

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, accu bfn, now on clomid


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

only a quickie from me, I've had a good weekend, FAR too much eating has gone on but never mind, i'll be good this week  

I hope that our all ok? I'll catch up properly tomorrow

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you had a good weekend. We had a good time  (though no dolphins involved, whatever they are  ). Also had a very busy social time and it was lovely to not concentrate on ttc but feel normal. Now just fingers crossed for 2ww - not sure when I should test, will probably test around my day 30, any of you remembers if it's anything special about clomid cycles? I was never told anything when I went on clomid 6 yers ago  

Em - I tried everersant vitamin c when I had colds but I found the taste vile. Why do you want to take that instead of tablets of vitamin c, any special reason?

Tricksy - glad you had a fun weekend

Julia - I sometime take time off the list when I feel I have not got much to say, but I'm gla you decided to stay with us, everyone here is so nice and supportive and it always amazed me how out of something so negative (ttc) we made such a lovely support and friendship group.

PreggySam - so sorry about your nan   sure she is watching over you now and will be watching over your little one from now on, it's always very sad but at least you know she's in a better place now.

Yes, do count me in for the meeting on 16th March!

Also can I have my "me" entry ammended:

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, accu bfn, now on clomid

Have a good everning everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Just forgot:

Don't you think that we should move our thread to the England counties bit into Essex? It occured to me some time ago that this will be easier for new people ttc locally to find us that way. What do you think?

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've added your bit Rivka   

Don't know about moving the thread, I find it ok  

I'm sure if the mods thought that there was a more suitable place then they would of moved us?? not sure. I don't mind where we are, as long as your all here, thats what matters


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka - Is there already an Essex group thread?  I do agree with you because I think that so many of us are actually past the treatment stage - whether a mother, pregnant, adopting or trying something else.  And one who is actually going to another clinic.  But then again we don't want the ISIS thread to die.  Be interested to hear what the others think because the only way I think it would work is if those actually still going through IVF treatment were willing to post on both.  Personally I sometimes feel a bit awkward posting here because I think it might upset some (even if not any of you lot) to have someone pregnant but still a regular posting.  But then again I don't really fit in anywhere because I am not from Essex and I am no longer an ISIS patient!!

Cleo - It was a bit like that for me because although I miscarried I did get pregnant 18 months or so ago and that was after 4+ years of ttc without a hint of a BFP.  It was almost like a switch was turned on somewhere in my body and suddenly I was able to get pregnant (I think I had 10/11 cycles between bFPs which I don't suppose is a very long time considering I was 39).  The same happened to a friend of mine - she was ttc for about 4 ish year, did IVF, then suddenly fell pregnant naturally but miscarried.  She soon fell pregnant again and now has a son.  She is convinced that acupuncture righted something wrong in her body.  But who knows.

cath - Hope you get the go ahead tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

not sure we need to move our thread. as tricksy says the mods would have moved us if they thought we were in the wrong place. As long as we're altogether and happy to post then i think we should stay. Perhaps the name of our thread doesn't fit?? But then again we are or were or are going to be all at ISIS at some point.



Sam2007 said:


> I do agree with you because I think that so many of us are actually past the treatment stage - whether a mother, pregnant, adopting or trying something else.


Sam - i'm not sure i agree on this one. Out of 18 of us on the list below there are only a few who are not considering any more tx. I'm sorry you sometimes feel you can't post as you might upset someone (anyone). I wouldn't want there to be 2 threads as i don't think that we post soley about tx. Plus i feel that people like yourself (who have been through ivf a few times) can offer me support and goos advice and perhaps i wouldn't get that if i posted on an ivf thread and you posted on another thread....does that make sense Hope this has come out the way it was meant to 

Confused mysef now..... can we just stay put


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooooooooooooo not sure i like the thought of moving, im quite happy where we are or am i being selfish  

Rivka - im glad you have had a nice weekend hun - i dont remember being told any particular day for testing but then i think af came and i didnt need to test! hope this works out differently for you hun   

Tricksy - glad you have had a good w/e - i too ate too much today with freinds - but i have been so good since new year so im not going to beat myself up about it  

PreggySam - no i never did get put onto metformin, ISIS said something about it but they never followed it up, thinking about it i never had any correspondence after our follow up from our failed fet - not sure if we were meant too   im so sorry to hear about your Nan though if she was suffering im sure shes in a better place now  

Julia - im glad your staying around sweetie  

Sorry if i have confused you all but when i mentioned the evervessant vit c, i meant to say that i have been taking it for a few months and wondered if its ok to do so, i get my vits from a company called higher nature cos they are veggie and i picked them up at a discount price, thats why i have them and not in tablet form, just wondered if they are ok to take??!

Right must fly - gotta get ds to bed!

Big hello to everyone else   

See ya
Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Cath -     for the all clear for starting stimms hun


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Emma - I'm sure it's the same if you take vitamin c in tablet or everersent form, they're supposed to contain the same. 

Cathie - hope you get a go a head soon.

Probably not a good idea to move our thread, I just thought it makes sense - that's me trying to be too organised  , but I guess if we are all used to this place it's better that way.

Wanted to share this with you. Have been to a big lunchtime party today with DH and this woman I know (but by no means a friend) asked me if it was true I had a baby recently. I assumed she knew from someone we both know that I had tx, so I just said no. Then she asked again so I told her I was in fact pg but then had a m/c. She did say sorry, so I said that in the last several years I had several of them. And then she said 'yes, these things have a tendecy to repeat themselves, so if it happened it'll happen again and again". Surprisingly I didn't feel anything at taht moment, just went to talk to other people. It's only when we got home that it got home to me and I got quite upset. I know I shouldn't pay attention to the silly moo, but it is upsetting. I know you'll understand  

Good night

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka -   i'm sorry that the insensitive moo upset you  

Cath - Good luck for today hun, thinking of you   

Gotta dash, off to work


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - just another quickie from me I'm afraid. It looks like Cath, Cleo and myself are all at ISIS today! I'm in at 1030 to see Gideon - and am wearing a black and white knee length skirt - if either of you want to say hi! I've got a short list of questions to ask at our review appointment but to be honest I don't think Gideon or Tery (embriologist) will tell us anything that we don't already know (poor egg quality) .

Cath and Cleo - good luck today!

loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone. Hope you are all okay. I have got a stonking headache today  

Louie, good luck at your appointment today. I hope it is not all bad news and they can give you some positive info.

Rivka, some people are so insensitive. That was an awful thing for her to say. I wish I had the courage to answer back to people like that, and tell them how insensitive and hurtful their comments are. Love the pic of your piano by the way!

Cath, good luck at your appt too this afternoon. Pop in for a cuppa if you have time afterwards.

Emma, hope you had a nice weekend, meeting up with your friends. I find a day with friends always cheers me up. I met some friends too over the weekend and I had a lovely time.

Debs, I hope the in-laws are looking after you and taking good care of you. Take it easy.

Cleo, don't feel guilty about taking more time off work. You have a very stressful job and you don't want to go back before you are ready. 

Tricksy, I am sure you have not eaten too much. I am sure Cropi will let you know if that ever happened! Thanks for doing all our lists, I love all the dancing icons! 

Shelley, how are you doing hun? Hope you are okay. 

Sam and JoJo, hope you are both okay. I can't believe how quickly time is going by. 

Hi to Louie, Krusty-Rae, Spangle, MoonSam, hope everyone is okay. Sorry, not able to concentrate on personals at the mo, think I might go for a bit of a sleep and try and shift this headache.

Have a nice day everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Louie - i'm not at isis today hun, i'm off to the general for this scan. Good luck with your app and i hope you get the answers you want.   

Julia - sorry to hear abou your headache hun, was you partying hard at he weekend and its all atching up with you!!    Thanks for the reassurane about taking time off, i just worry that i really don't want to go back.

Rivka - OMG what an insensitive woman. You did well not to get upset at th time or say something   to her. Sening  big   your way.

Cath - good luck for today hun      

bye for now  cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone. Hope you're all ok. 

Loui - hope your appt has gone well. I'm not there till 12.15.

Julia - I should have time to pop in. It should be just before 1 if that's ok, and I'll make sure I remember that kit this time. 

Rivka -   what an insensitive person. sadly there are al too many of them about. Thanks again for the other night. It was lovely to catch up with you and meet your friends. Can you send me the recipe for that cake. It was scrummy.

Tricksy/Cleo/Em - sounds like a lot of socialising and over eating went on over the weekend. Can't think of anything better personally  

Cleo -   for your scan as well. 

SamM - how are you this morning? Af cleared off now? I'm a bit nervous about the scan this afternoon which is completely daft. First time I'll have gone on my own though as dh has to work today. 

Not much from me. I had a nice weekend catching up with friends too. It's ages since I managed to see them so it was really good to just sit there nattering for hours. Wish I'd managed to hold back on the puddings though as all my good work losing weight before Xmas will disappear before too long if I'm not careful. Just been out with te dogs who are now snoozing on the floor (anyone know why dogs only want to sleep on the pale carpet when they're covered in mud?). Will have a cuppa and then think about some chores before I go off to ISIS.

Catch you later

Cathie x

PS I don't think we'd need to move as it's ISIS in name only as although we've all looked at ISIS at some point it's gone far beyond that.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

rivka said:


> Just forgot:
> 
> Don't you think that we should move our thread to the England counties bit into Essex? It occured to me some time ago that this will be easier for new people ttc locally to find us that way. What do you think?
> 
> Rivka x


Hi

This thread is specifically for ladies having treatment at ISIS clinic, it's not solely for ladies from Essex  Ladies who are ttc within Essex will get pointed in the right direction by relevant Moderators of the various boards...and not everyone in Essex will be having treatment at ISIS. The Locations boards are for local ladies to chat and the Clinic threads on IVF/ICSI boards are for those ladies having treatment at same place to get together 

As long as all you ladies, wherever you are in treatment (or beyond !!) are happy to chat on this ISIS board together then I don't feel there is any need to move the thread. The main thing to remember is to just be sensitive to others and keep any "pregnancy" and "baby" chat to a very minimum (there is the Buns In The Oven board for that purpose & The Gallery where photos of bumps and babies can be uploaded).....but you all seem to be sensitive to one another so I don't see any problem, assuming you're all happy that is ? 

Lots of luck to you all  
Natasha x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath -   your post made me laugh about your dirty doggies!!     for your appointment 

Cleo - hope your scan goes ok today hun, thinking of you  

Julia - I cant believe how many of us met up with friends over the weekend   we sound like a popular bunch, hope your headache clears off soone hun big  to you 

Tricksy - you posted early, and said you were off to work    

Rivka -     grrrrrrrr some people have no idea about things do they - you know even before i knew i needed ivf i still would never have said what that stupid cow said to you, she obviously hasnt got a sensitive bone in her body - be reassured you are a MUCH better person than that    

Right need to get some housework done, would much rather stay on her chatting all day  

Take care all
Emms xxxxx

ps Lisa   thinking of you

pps why does it hurt so much when you just know that   is coming - not just phsically but mentally - no matter how hard i try i always think there maybe some hope every month, wish i could just accept that the only way im possibly ever going to get pg is through icsi - its so   isnt it


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

EM~     I know what u mean hunny..... even up untill i started D/R nd truth be tol untill i had my bleed this pat week i was still hoping that it would happen naturally..... silly i know as like u ICSI is our only hope but i think to loose all hope in a miracle is just bad practise..... As they say 'you never know' and it's v true. It does make it hard but unfortunatlly i think thats part of this horrid IF. I'm not sure how many TX's we could afford if this one didn't work andi know we certainly won't be able to have another go for quite a while so the only way i keep myself sane at times is to think that i could get that natural miracle and won't have to go through months/years of waiting for another shot as maybe just maybe we'd do it naturally   Hope u feel better soon sweetie  

Cath~ Good luck with the scan sweetie     Will be waiting for you to get back and will have everything crossed for you  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Samonthemoon -     thank you


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka -  I suspect that lady just didn't know what to say and ended up saying the wrong thing totally.  I have a friend who told me that I "just needed to relax".  Now I know that "relaxing" can be the key for some people BUT after 5 IVF BFNs wasn't I a bit past the stage of needing that sort of advice.  But I actually found it really funny (I burst out laughing) at how out of her depth and ignorant some people are about the whole thing.  But I know she meant well and her intention was to reassure me.

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam2007 said:


> Rivka - I suspect that lady just didn't know what to say and ended up saying the wrong thing totally. I have a friend who told me that I "just needed to relax". Now I know that "relaxing" can be the key for some people BUT after 5 IVF BFNs wasn't I a bit past the stage of needing that sort of advice. But I actually found it really funny (I burst out laughing) at how out of her depth and ignorant some people are about the whole thing. But I know she meant well and her intention was to reassure me.
> 
> Sam


Sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to give Rivka  ...some people just have no idea hun. And Sam....I've managed to perfect the art of "in one ear, out the other" with some comments I've received over the years ! I had one friend (and she is a good friend !), say to me about my endo (and subsequent problems with IF) "well it is a career woman's disease isn't it"......WTF !  Considering I've had it since I was 12 and diagnosed at 19, I'd hardly call it "career woman" (although obviously I was a multi millionaire, working 20 hour days at the age of 12 !   ) This from a friend who stressed that she was not pg within a month of coming off pill, asked me advise about ovulation and then promptly got pg 3mths after stopping the pill....

Here's to a successful 2008 for everyone.....    
Natasha xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Trying to do some school work but can't get motivated    Just want this scan out of the way, i know they'll say its a cyst and then do nothing about it!!

Also fed up with the questions from family and friends.....mum called again today and said, "so what's this scan for then??" I only saw her saturday and told her then when she asked, plus had told her last wednesday when i got out of hospital. i know she's just trying to be interested but i get fed up of going over it again and again and again .................................

How insensitive to i sound   about someone caring for me......i'll shut up now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Back from the general. Saw a lovely lady who did a vaginal scan for me. She said i have:

a retroverted uterus (not new information)
an endometriotic cyst on right ovary measuring 1.8cm (not surprised by this)
2 small fibroids (  never been told this b4, total shock, she said that the dr's probably knew about them!!)

After   my eyes out in the car, had to have scan on my own as dh was working, screamed "can i have anything else wrong with me!!!" I'm now trying to be rational.

Have called ISIS to see if i can cycle with these things, hey're calling me back.

Just can't beleive it, i mean if i listed all the things they say are wrong with me i'd be here forever. Just feel like how can i ever get pg if i have all these things?? In the last 2 years they've mentioned pcos and ademyosis (i know the spelling is awful!!) plus all that above. 

Going to find a huge hole to crawl into..someone wake me up when this nightmare is over.

Ps - cath i hope you get some better news hun.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo,

You poor thing.  So sorry about this but before you get too downhearted I do think you need a bit of clarification about this.  Firstly, I know that a retroverted uterus is quite common and shouldn't be a problem but I am very confused about how you could have fibroids and not know about them - surely surely the doctor who did your hyst would have told you about them.  Do you think she could be mistaken?  If not I imagine that they are so small he didn't think they would be a problem and therefore you shouldn't worry too much (though I would be mad that I wasn't informed).



Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Sam   I asked wouldn't the hysteroscopy have picked them up and she said no as they only look inside the womb. i dont know anything about fibroids but from her reaction i presume they're outside the womb  Would have been nice if someone had old me though i agree!! Didn't think to ask how small is small, how long they could've been there or where they were. She said she'll send the results to my gyno marked as urgent. I asked when he would have them and she said about a week!! I'd hate to think how long it would take if they weren't urgent!! have called isis to get their opinion, just waiting for a call back.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   Hope they take less than a week or that you get someone from ISIS call you who may be able to help you decipher things. Julie is back in today so there are plenty of people around (although they were also all running late when I was there).

Em -   I'm the same and I've no idea why we do it to ourselves.

Minxy - my sis is the same even though she knows it's not happened in 6 years of trying now. Never heard of endo as a career womans disease though   

Julia - thanks for the cuppa. It was just what I needed as I'd been avoiding drinking anything before the scan in case I had to go to the loo too often.

My scan was fine (ish - but I'll come to that bit in a mo). The lining was so thin she had to really poke around to find it. And there's no fluid there anymore so it was probably just a residual bit of af. So I'm full steam ahead with stimming and have my first scan on Weds morning. The ish bit of the scan is that since I came out of there I've had what feels like stitch in my left side. It's bearable but is a bit painful, and there was a small amount of brown blood on the loo paper. I don't know if it was from the poking around or if I've tweaked a muscle and didn't notice before. Anyone else had anything like that? I'm going to have a long soak in the bath now and will see how I feel after. If it's still bad I'm contemplating calling ISIS to ask if there's anything wrong. Tell me if I'm   which is a more likely explanation.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ So pleased for you hunny   As for the pain,if they were having a good old poke about then ithink it's normal..... as my left ovary is such a pain to find they always have to have a really good poke about, this always leaves me sore afterwards so i'd try not to worry too much   Well all being well and i get the go ahead for my stimms on thursday i'll still only be 3 days behind you on test day      

Cleo~   hope u get a call from ISIS asap hunny..... my mum had fiberoids but can't remember what exactlly they said about them soz. Let's hope it's all o.k    

Minxy~ The insensitivity of so called friends amazes me sometimes  

Sam2007~ How u ding hun?? Any pre-labour signs yet?? 

Well i'm watching baby programs!!   Had them recorded on sky for a while now so decided towatch them. One of them called extreme pregnancy wa about a lady who had been trying for about 20yrs to get pregnant!! Her name was kim and as they were filming she was on this website   V cool   Oh she got pregnant by the way on ivf attempt no2 with the help of family giving money for xmas ect to help pay for it.... made me cry like a big girls blouse!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Cleo, I am so sorry to hear about your scan. As you say, why has it taken so long for them to find the fibroids? I would get on the web and do a search. Try not to get upset. None of us know what is going on inside the body. My mum's consultant said that if he gave everyone walking down the high street on a Saturday afternoon an MRI scan, then up to a quarter of them would have similar brain tumours, but would not know about them as they did not have any symptoms and probably never would have, so I am sure that is the case with other ailments. It is better for them to find them and treat them, and hopefully get everything sorted to give you a better chance of success. Sorry if this is a bit muddled, I hope this makes sense!

Cath, thanks for popping round today. It was nice to see you after such a long time. Sorry about your pain. I never had any bleeding after scans so if it persists it might be worth a quick call to Isis. Fab news that all is going ahead now. 

MoonSam, those programmes always make me weep. I have so much respect for people who persevere like that. When I think of all the money I have wasted over the years, I wish I had been a bit more frugal so that we could afford another few IVF attempts. Have been thinking of doing a search round the house for stuff to sell on ebay, but knowing my luck I would only end up with about £3.72, but quoting a famous supermarket, Every Little Helps!

Lisa, sorry I missed you off my list earlier. Hope you are okay. Let us know if you hear anything from the other adoption agencies. I really hope you hear some good news soon, as it seems you have only had negative news lately. Good luck, will be thinking about you.

Well, I thought my headache had gone but after Cath left I went back to bed for the afternoon. I am wondering now if it is due to something I ate over the weekend - I did have a lot of chocolate yesterday. Emma, I remember you saying something about chocolate and headaches so there may be a link there. It would be terrible if that was the case, but I did rather overdo it!

Take care everyone. I am really looking forward to our next meet up. Hopefully the time will fly by as it seems ages since I have seen you all (apart from you Cath!).

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, did they tell you where the fibroids were? I found the following information ...

Fibroids are common, benign growths of womb (uterine) muscle. They are present in around 1/4-5 of white women and 1/2 black women. They are most common toward the end of the reproductive years. They exist sometimes singly, but most often are multiple and range in size from microscopic to filling the whole of the lower abdomen! They are more common in obese women and those who have no children, there probably is some genetic determinant and they are less common in smokers.

Most fibroids do not cause symptoms, but overall symptomatic fibroids account for about one third of all hysterectomy operations. 
Fibroids are named depending upon where they lie. Those that are wholly within the muscle layer of the womb are called intramural fibroids. They typically give the uterus a globular feeling on examination (like early pregnancy). They increase overall blood flow to the uterus and if large can distort and enlargen the internal cavity, even if they don't encroach onto it.

Subserosal fibroids are those that project out from the outer surface of the uterus. They can grow quite large, but do not typically affect the size of the womb cavity. They are more likely to produce pressure symptoms than heavy periods or infertility.

Submucosal fibroids are the least common (5% of all fibroids). They project into the womb cavity and greatly disrupt its shape. They are the type most likely to cause fertility problems. Sometimes they grow into the uterus, filling it and even growing out of the cervix.

I hope Isis can give you some information soon.
J x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia, sorry you were feeling so bad this afternoon. Hope you start to feel better soon. 

The bath did the trick for me. Feeling much better now which is a huge relief. I don't know what's got into me this cycle. Normally I just let all the side effects wash over me as an unfortunate thing I have to go through.   

Cleo - hopeyou get some good news soon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - thanks hun for finding this for me   .Still haven't heard back from ISIS. DH just came home so i had another good cry. Just not sure how much more i can take   Just want some good news for a change. Hope your head feels better soon, take care.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, sorry I meant to say thanks too for the tests, that was very kind of you.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Gemma just called from isis and was very nice. She said she will chase up my results from today's scan so that Gideon  can review them and then we will go from there. He probably won't get to look at them tll friday she said. I doubt they will get the results sent over by then anyway. just feel frustrated as really wanted to ge started next cycle. Due on on the 4th feb so i suppose i might be able o go for it next cycle ?

She said it all depends on where everything is and how big. Don't really want another op   and definatly don't want to be on another waiting list!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ahhhh Cleo     so sorry to hear your bad news following the scan, especially when everything was looking so good after your hysteroscopy.  Fingers crossed you will still be able to start on your next cycle.  4th of Feb is still a few weeks away and you wouldn't actually start DRing till the end of that cycle anyway would you? so seems like there is still time.  also surely if the fibroids were a problem they would have mentioned them previously.....try and keep  

Julia - hope you are feeling better.

cath - glad the bath helped.  excellant that your scan today was ok and the fluid has gone so you can start stimming

SamOTM - hope you'll be able to start your stimming soon and your next scan/blood tests shows that you have fully DR'd.

Rivka - how insensitive can some people be, have a  

I can't keep up on here at the moment at MILs.....trying to sneak on the computer so i don't get too far behind is tricky!  so sorry I know there is loads more going on, I will post proper presonals when i'm back home and can dedicate a couple of hours to it.

phoned MR B's sec to check that all our paperwork is being sorted out properly, and he had literally just asked her to do it so at least i know its being done (as you'll see if you read my post on peer support am paranoid that our placement on the NHS list will be missed!).  Also doubled checked they are sending a copy of my operation report to MR V at B/H as he requested, so now have to wait for him to receive that and contact us to tell us what we need to do next RE: our egg share application.  Just hope things move along now without anymore nasty surprises, in a way am tempted to forget the egg share and just pay privately in the hopes of possibly starting next month (A/F due end of this month) but not made up my mind yet, s'ppose it depends how optimistic they are that we would be able to egg share.  Don't know how long to leave that before we chase him up?  any suggestions?

Also emailed our PCT to see what the NHS waiting list criteria were, but no reply so far.

As you can probably tell I'm feeling much better than I was, the only painful bit now is my belly button!

Love and hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Cleo - so sorry about your bad scan news   it does seem sometime everything is just too much. But like other people said fibroids can be something that a woman just doesn't know she has, and if they are small they should not stop you from having a baby, a friend of mine had a child and she has fibroids. Hope Gideon gets back to you soon with some clear explanations.

Julia - hope your head is better now. I always thought chocolate only makes you better   The piano in my pic is not mine, this is the piano I would have if I won the lottery   Mine is a humble Roland, but I love it nonetheless.

Cathie - glad to hear your scan was good and you got the go ahead. The pain you describe is very similar to what was bothering me in my left ovary during and after ivf. It was because my left ovary is more active than the right, apparently, can this be your case too? Also as other said the poking around does make you sore. Glad the bath helped. Also thanks for coming on Saturday, it was great to catch up with you. Hope DH's cold is eased up now. Date cake receipe on its way to you  

Debs - glad you are feeling better now. Sorry cannot say anything wise about egg share, when I got to IVF I was too old to try this route. Hope you get some views about this.

SamM - hope you can start stimming soon.

Minxy - what a cruel thing to be told by a so called friend! Poor you  

Em -   it is hard to b reminded every month like that, I think we all feel like you. But hopefully things will work for you, if it worked once than I really really hope it can work again for you   

Loui - how was your appt at ISIS?

Lisa - have you heard anything from the adoption agencies? You do deserve some good news now  

Shelley - hope you are fine.

Crusty Mae - how are things?

Sam2007 - I'm sure you only meant well, but this is not very helpful I'm afraid. Sorry ... Hope it's okay that I say what I feel.

Sorry if I missed anyone ...

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello again!

Had our review with Gideon and Terry. Am not sure what to think yet. It is still an egg quality issue and so donor eggs option was touted again. But, Terry said that a 3rd cycle might meet with success particularly because we had 12 eggs fertilised this time (but 10 out of the 12 failed at the day 4 because they were slow and had only reached the 8-cell stage). He said that if only 2 get to blast next time again and I get a BFN then it would confirm an egg qualiy issue and so donor eggs would be the best option. 

If we go for donated eggs I would have to wait on a list until a suitable donor came forward that matches my eye and hair colour (PiePig - do you have blonde hair and bue eyes ? )!!!!. So, it is all getting complicated because DH is away on courses May-August and then is in Iraq until Jan next year and so if we want to have donated eggs through ISIS then ideally we need to find a match before then.... My friend has volunteered but as I said before I am not sure whether I can cope mentally with knowing that every time we see her after my/our child is born then she and I would both be thinking that genetically my child is hers. She maintains this is not a problem for her, but Gideon says that we would both have to go through counselling for this. The other option is for her to be an unknown donor and then I would go to the top of the queue ..... but there still may be no donors that matched me and I would still have to wait. I really do need advice on this. Can anyone help

Meanwhile, I asked to have my blood tested for 2 immune issues that can be corrected if implantation failure was the problem each time. I get the results in a couple of days...

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Going to find a huge hole to crawl into..someone wake me up when this nightmare is over.


Cleo - hunny, sending you the biggest hug sweetie, i dont have any great words of wisdom to offer you darlin, i wont pretend to know much about some of the things you are suffering from, all i do know is that i feel your pain and im here for you   

Julia - your poor thing having to go back to bed today, maybe it was the choc, it certainly can have an effect on me,   to you

Cath - wow good news on the stimming front hay? if your worrying about the bleed then let isis know but i think the others are right and its probably normal - im so excited for you    

Rivka - thanks for your post hun, not sure if you realise that ds is from my first marriage and our problems are male factor - its so  i think someone upstairs is trying to test me, probably cos i took having no problems with ds for granted and expected it to be the same again.......i struggle to cope like everyone else sometimes. Hope your ok hun 

Right Cath/Sammoon and Rivka - WE NEED SOME BFP'S on here - lets hope you can provide them. Sending you all         

Gotta go, sorry for no more personals - i just cant keep up 

Love to all
Emma xxxxx

ps Minxy thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone, hope that your all ok or as ok as you can be  

Em - Yep I was at work by 7.15am this morning and thats late for a Monday, normally I start at 6.30am but I was just too tired and I couldn't get my butt out of bed...well I did but I was very slow!!!  Normally on a Monday I'm finished by late morning but I didn't finish until 3 today, its just pants   

Cleo - I'm sorry about your scan hun, try not to worry and I hope you get some answers soon

Cath - woohhoo your stimming now, are you on Puregon? what dosage have they put you on?

SamM - how are you feeling now hun? 

Julia -Hope that your headache is better now  

Rivka - hope that you had a productive weekend  

Lisa - Are you ok hun?

PreggySam - Any sign of little buba yet?? have your Braxten Hicks (if thats how you spell it) started yet? 

Loui - Fraid that Debs does not have blonde hair and brown eyes, the total opposite in fact   I don't think that I could handle a friend being an egg donor or surrogate. If she is still willing to help someone else though then you will still go to the top of the list, do you think that she would still do that? 

I'm sure that I've missed someone, sorry if I have  

I have had a productive evening of sorts. I rang our insurance company re our insurance cover to Kenya. I was told that basically as the fco are advising against travel we basically have no insurance, all we are covered for is cancellation BUT all is not lost, after lots of Googling and forum searching I have managed to get insurance cover with Norwich Union. So if things stay as they are and civil war doesn't break out we are still going to Kenya. Our flight may be cancelled by Thomson but we can still fly out with Kenya Airways/Virgin or BA, we just won't get our flights refunded until 72 hours before we are due to fly. Hey Ho we can always stick the flights on a credit card until the refund comes through   

Have a good evening guys, 

lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there chatterboxes 

Cleo - Oh hun i'm so sorry you had to go through that and to be on your own as well    Its so hard why don't they tell you these things........maybe they are not big enough to be an issue ?  I don't know cos i don't know what i'm talking about on this one but thats the only reason i could think off as why they didn't tell you.  So your back playing the waiting game till Friday.......thats pants!!!!    Sorry hun

Cath - Great news for the stimming!!!  Glad it went alright,  the brown stuff might have been from all the prodding around especially as you had that little bit of a bleed on Friday it might just be a bit left over?  I'm sure its nothing to worry about hun 

Julia - Sorry about the headache........its sounds like it could have been chocolate overload    I had a pigout on chocolate too at the weekend...........my diet went truely out the window!

Rivka - Wot an insensitve old cow!!! You poor thing wot is the matter with some people!!  It makes me really mad      Still havent heard from any of the other agencies apart from the Catholic society,  they are saying though that 70% are harder to place children    Dh is having a serious think about things now as the more he hears the more put off the idea he is.............Really hard!  

Preggy Sam - Sory about your Nan  

Piepig - Glad your recovering well from the op and if i were you i would start chasing as the waiting around for treatment is the worse.

Loui - Sorry i don't know what to suggest as i have never looked into this side of things,  it must be really hard when Dh's get posted away for months  

Tricksy - I was just posting you and your message came up............spooky psycic stuff   Thats great news that you can go and be insured and you get your money back on the flights,  this way you won't loose out at all!    You must be thrilled, now all you've got to do is get those bikinis   


anyway better shoot off
Lisa x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a couple of personals from me tonight - 

Rivka - I was on clomid for 10 months the year before last under Kings College Hospital at the time who told me to test if I was two days late when AF should have arrived ( as with Em it always came so never did test but as you have been pg before...     ).  That woman you spoke of  however - can't believe how insensitive she was and don't know what to say - can't believe some people and completely sympathise with Sam about the 'relax' comments - how many times have I heard that!

Cleo -    so sorry to hear your news and hope your results are with the ISIS this week and you can still start your next cycle soon 

CathB - just to let you know when I was downregging I had quite a bit of spotting after AF and for the first couple of days after stimming on both my cycles - the consultant I said this is normal when the womb lining is very thin (which it sounds like yours is too) so I wouldn't worry

Tricksy - glad that your holiday is looking more sorted

Loui - sounds like your consultation has left lots to think about - I can't give any advice about the egg sharing I'm afraid but maybe you should wait for the immune test results to come through before you make any decisions about this - if the immunity is an issue it may be worth giving your own eggs another go first.

Don't know where to start tonight with my news as was halfway through this post when one of my sister's has just rang (I have two younger sisters this is the one closer to me in age with 3 kids not the one who stayed with me at Xmas) to say she has been diagnosed with breast cancer.  I'm really sorry to bring this miserable news to the site especially after offloading about my MIL but am feeling a bit down about being so far from all my family at times like this.  I knew she had found a lump a few weeks ago but she had practically convinced me there was nothing to worry about and it was just a cyst (all risk factors were low too - no family history elsewhere, she doesn't smoke, hardly drinks etc) I feel really shocked.  She found out this afternoon and is due to have an op in 3 weeks and fortunately it sounds like they may have caught it early, but it just seems like another blow at the moment.

Anyway sorry to sign off on a miserable note but hope you don't mind me telling you all.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I am so so sorry to hear about your sister. What an awful worrying time you are going through at the moment. Remember we are all here to give you support if you ever need some shoulders to cry on  . Don't worry about sharing your news, we are all here for news either good or bad to support one another. Look after yourself and sending lots of best wishes for your sister.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel     I'm so sorry to hear about your sister but it sounds very encouraging, they have caught it early and the statistics now for breast cancer are great.

Don't be daft, you off load on here as much as you like, we are all here for you, in good times or bad, whatever the reasons


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people, just to let you know all went well today and prbably saw a few of you - saw you cathie, if you was wearing a next grey skirt loui then i saw you too because gidon was running an hur behind and was there from half 11 till 4 pm! 

looks like you all forgot me

anyhow ciao for now

L

PS Rachel - big big big hygs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel i'm so sorry to hear to hear about your sister  . Please don't feel like you shouldn't share this with us, this is exactly what we're here for. I'm glad they have manage to catch it early. You take care hun.

ladyb14 - hope you enjoyed your holiday. How did it go today?? Have you got a date to start??


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww thanks for message, yes all went well, man its so REAL now! Could start next week if i want to but Gidon (i kept calling him gideon and gemma corrected me lol) wants me to loss ideally 3 STONE!!!! Ive got 3 months to do it, then theyre starting it no matter if i have lost it or not. They kept saying how young i was!!

G said i have a floopy right ovarie   so egg collecting may be painful on that side but julie said shed make sure they wack up the pain killers (whilst drinking her tea watching G fumbling around me!)

But apart from that , G is happy about my past m/c he said thats great news (in a weird way) and that i am so young, dont drink or smoke. BUT will only want me to have 1 put back. It is up to me but hes sugeesting just one  . hes also concerned about me getting OHSS quiteeasily as i responded TOO well to chlomid so im not sure what doseage i will have. 

Gemma is lovely and julie (or julia, cant remember). Gidon is super cool too. just a bit scary now and have to think of ways to make £900 before april for blast and freezing. Im so happy that following treatments if we have successful embbies to freeze, wont be as expensive to have!!

Cath - you looked chuffed when you left, wanted to say hello but didnt realise it was you till she called cathrine and you turned to get your bag and coat!

Ah well, very nervous and excited - need to loose weight and gidon has asked for a chromosome count and hormones bloods for john - there may be a reason for his low count if mr rix at colchester general has said there is nothing unusual going on down there. He said it might be able to be helped with some hormone treatment for john!

Well, John is more settled tonight and ive had my last cone of chips ready to go on diet tomorrow!!

Hope all is well. Im so tired, we were there for hours (at least you got free coffee and the cheesy radio was ok to listern too!)


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just a quick hi by tonight as im off to scotland for a couple off days to see the in laws,had a fab weekend  spent it with some great poeple and got alotv off my chjest feeling much better looking forward to next monday as im off to the maldives im sooooooooooooooooooooo excited u would just not belive.             .and i have lost another 2lbs im so shocked as i ate like a pig sunday so all together i have now lost 11lbs im so pleased with myself i have realised what a strong inderpendent women i am if i can do it anyone can.

cleo.sorry hunny     thinking off u,u no where i am if u need me.

rachel,so sorry to here bout ur sister sounds like she has a lot off support arround her sending u lots off     .

sorry for the lack off personals but its late and i have not finished packing yet speak to u all soon take care .love u all .    

p.s sorry bout spelling but im really tied.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - hunny   im so sorry to hear about your sister, like some others have said, im sure it will help that its been caught it at an early stage. Please please dont worry about what you share on here with us, alot of us have become really close freinds and on our meets we dont just spend the time talking about tx - we all have other real issues that we need support with hun, whatever they are - we are so lucky to have this thread and get the support and love that we need - please know we are all here for you. sending       to you  

Gotta dash - getting ready for work

Have a good day all
Byeeeee
M x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Laura, you don't have to wait to be asked about stuff - you can just come on and tell us. There are so many of us now that it is not surprising that names are left off, especially if you have not posted for a while, it is nothing personal, so of course we have not forgotten you - how could we forget you?  

You sound very positive about your appointment. I am sure the weight will drop off you now that you have a target. Personally I think it is good that Gidon is asking people to lose weight, as obviously there is a link to being overweight and getting OHSS. Weight was something that was never discussed with us before our IVF. Only when I asked him afterwards he said that I should lose weight if we wanted to try again (we were switched consultants half way through treatment and the previous one did not mention weight at all). So my advice is, stay off those chips!

Hope everyone is okay this morning. What a dreary day. The headache has gone but I might go back to bed anyway!!! Wish I was going on a "blue sky holiday" soon, I am very jealous Tricksy and Shelley! 

Take care, see you all soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. 

Rachel -   Sorry you've had such upsetting news but it's encouraging that they've caught it early as the success rate of treatment in the early stages is quite high now. As the others have said, don't worry about bringing bad news onto the thread. We're here to support each other through everything, not just infertility.

Laura - that wasn't me - I don't wear skirts very often. Good news that it will be all systems go soon. Probably good that you need to wait a little given all the stuff you've had going on in the past few months, you'll be in a much better state of mind when you start this way. Can't believe you were there that long though. Even when we've had to see the nurse and the cons it's never taken more than a couple of hours.

Tricksy - fab news on the insurance. We got another e-mail from sil yesterday saying she'd been out shopping on Sunday and everything was calm and it felt like a normal day out at the shops which is encouraging. 

Julia - glad the headache has gone now. I also wish I was going on a blue sky holiday - maybe we could create a virtual beach in chat  

Shelley - have fun in Scotland. I'm v jealous of you going to the Maldives. We were going to go when I was working in India but the tsunami hit just before I got to India and we ended up in Dubai instead. It was still nice but there's something about the Maldives that looks perfect for chilling on a beach and spending time together.

Also - fab news on the weight loss. We won't recognise you next time we see you.

I've now managed to lose track of where I was. I'll come back in a bit and do personals properly then.

Did my first stimming injection last night. It was a bit fidly as I'm on 300 of menopur which means mixing 4 bottles. The first two saline bottles shattered and I had to abandon them in case any tiny bits of glass got into the liquid. Worked it out by the third though, got the autoinjector working and didn't feel a thing. Fat is a wonderful thing sometimes   As I was dropping off I tried some visualisation of my follies growing as I figured they're going to need some help to show any signs of progress by tomorrow morning. Thanks for all your support yesterday. 

Daisy's barking so better go and let her out. Will come back to catch up properly alter.

Cathie x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - how are you feeling today?   

Cath - I'm so pleased that you have started the stimms now - well done for reaching another  ! Just out of interest, how come you are on menopur and not buserelin? I thought ISIS only offered buserelin (or is it puregon for stimms - can't remember now!). What immune tests did you have? Did you get them done at ISIS?

Shelley and Tricksey - I so hope you have lovely holidays. Shelley - what an amazing amount of weight you have lost - that is awesome.


Julia - headaches are so debilitating aen't they? 

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear about our sister too    

Ladyb - I was in a checked black and white skirt and Dh was in his Army uniform. Not sure whether you saw me. We came out of Gidon's office at about 11.45 and then into see Julie for a blood test.

Well, I am still in a daze about whether to go for a final cycle to confirm whether I really do have bad eggs (poor quality) or not, or to go straight on to donor eggs with my friend or go on a list for unknown donor eggs. I think that if I don't go through another cycle I will always regret not giving myself another chance..... So, my mind is almost made up that we should go for it. Gidon say's that we can start after my upcoming AF (due this week) - so we would start in about 3-4 weeks for a Feb-Mar transfer. Another £5,000 spent and potentially lost of we do find out that it is my eggs.

Tricksy - could you update my profile to read:

5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs.

Thanks, 

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - I'm so sorry hun    thats terrible news for you,  Please don't feel you can't talk on this board about anything it really has moved on from just a treatment board,  were all here to support each other in what ever we are going through in our lives,  I hope you get some good news soon and if you ever need to talk just pm me.  

Cath - Glad the stimming went well and you are on your way now   When will be your next scan?  Hows the sleeping?

Julia - Hows the head?

Shelley - Have a great holiday in scotland and Maldives........think of us won't you    


Well we've had more bad news again i'm afraid,  DH went for his xray this morning and the xray lady said that one of the bones hasn't knitted back properly but she said to wait to see the docs to get the proper results,  I can't believe its been a year since he broke it and they xrayed it just before they took the plaster off so i dont know why this has happened?  DH is thinking now he might have to have it pinned - God what a nightmare!!!

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

NOoooooooooooooooooooo just did a really long post with personal's and everyhting and i pressed one buttong and lst it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Will try again  

Shelley - have a fab holiday hun, you really deserve it   You have done so well with everyhing you ahve had to deal with. Your positive spirit is amazing and will really help you through tx to get your bfp, i just wish some would rub off on me!! 

Cath - poo about the vials shattering especially as you are paying for them. So glad you've got started now    

Loui - oh hun what a decision!! I think if money wasn't an issue i would have another cycle using my eggs just so i was happy in the knowledge that i had given it my all. But to be honest i am rubbish at decision making!! Heres some      to help you.

laura - yes they are lovely at isis aren't they?? 3 stone in 3 months is alot. Is it even healthy to lose that much in a short space of time?? Well at least you have a very good reason to leave the chips alone. Sending you lots of      to help.

Julia - glad the headache has gone. Always meant to ask, does your son go to playgroup during the day?? 

Lisa - aw hun sorry to hear about dh. I hope you get it sorted soon. will it mean staying in hosp and more time off work?? You jus don't need the hassle do you??     

Angel - thanks for your words hun, they mean alot. Feeling more positive this morning (or at least trying to) Just wish i had paid for a scan at isis and then i would have had answers there and then instead of my scan notes being passed here there and everywhere!!

Bye for now Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Well done on the stimms jab hunny.... bummer about the vials breaking though   Ur on ur way now sweetie   

Loui~ We were given the choice at our drugs consult as to what we wanted to be on drug wise....... we went for puregon as it seemed the easiest one there, no mixing ect.

Laura~ Good luck loosing the weight hunny..... don't push yourself too hard though, 3 stone is a huge amount to loose in such a short peroid of time!! We were reccomended by gidon to only have 1 embryo put back too, like u because of my age..... were putting 2 back anyway   Like u they are also quite keen to see how i respond to stimms..... i'll be on 150iu of puregon. Just hope the fact that my body is refusing to D/R yet is going to work in my favour in the end   Good luck for ur TX hun

Rach~ Sorry to hear about ur sister hunny    

Lisa~ Sorry to hear about DH..... hope things sort themselves outand he doesn't haver to have it pinned..... even the thought of it akes my knees go weak!  

Gonna have to leave it at that for the mo as u lot have really gassed the past day!!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie.

Lisa, your poor DH, that sounds painful. You have both been through so much recently, it seems to be one thing after another. Sending you both a big . 

Cleo, yes James goes to nursery during the week. He does Mondays and Wednesdays until 3.30 and Tuesday and Thursday mornings, during which time I am meant to be working but waste a lot of time looking at ebay, ********, FF etc! 

Must dash - I am just popping round to see my mum and dad, they are meant to be having a plasterer in today, but there is no answer so they have either unplugged the phone or they are tied up in a room somewhere whilst being burgled, so I had better check on the old folk!

J xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -I'm on menopur because on my first cycle with puregon/buserelin I didn't respond well. despite a promising number of follicles we didn't get many eggs and only one fertilised. They said that as menopur is a more natural product so itwas worth seeing if I responded better. Although I had less eggs I did get a few more mature ones and 3 fertilised so we're on the same again. I was supposed to be on the short protocol this time as that's supposed to help with a poor response as well but as soon as I found out that meant d/r on the pill I had to question it as I've been taken off the pill before because of a possible clot.

It sounds like you're nearly there in making a decision on your own eggs vs donor. I had the same issue raised with Giddon and decided that I didn't want to go downt he donor route. If dh wanted his own biological child I would look at it but he wasn't comfortable with that either so we're giving my eggs a shot one last time. 

Cleo - glad you're feeling more positive this morning. Hopefully with ISIS ringing around for your results they will be able to get them quickly. 

Was lucky that the vials that shattered were just the saline solution, of which I have plenty spare, and not the expensive drugs. 

Julia - did you go back to bed yet? I'm tempted as it's cold and wet out and I don't want to take th dogs out but my conscience will get the better of me later. I agre with you that it's good they've started looking at the affect our weight has on us during tx as before the docs just said it wasn't a big deal. He said I could do with losing a bit before we started but he also said that in my case it wasn't worth the extra stress to try to lose too much before we started as being relaxed and healthy was more important. Typical that i lost nearly a stone with that advice  

Lisa - sorry to hear dh's ankle hasn't healed properly. No wonder he's still been having trouble. When do you find out if it needs pinning? 

My stomach is now telling me it's lunchtime. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi again,

Cathie, I was going to say to you that you look like you have lost weight. Well done. I am sure it will help. No, I didn't get back into bed. I actually tried out a Charley Brook exercise DVD I have had for over a year and never even looked at before. I did the warm up and 10 mins of exercise and that was enough. She lost 2 stone doing it, losing a stone every 6 weeks, but I don't know how often you are meant to do it. It also tells you what to eat too, so is a diet combined. Good luck taking the dogs out, rather you than me! 

J x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - thanks hun    Were your folks ok?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - how are your mum and dad?? all safe and well i hope?? I think i might invest in a fitness dvd now i have cancelled my gym   i must be the only person in the world who cancels their membership in january   Still have a month to run on it though, i think.  Anyway how long does the dvd last, is it an hours work out like legs bums and tums??

Cath - the sun has just peeked hrough the clouds here but still miserable and cold. I'm off for a bath, dh can sort the dog later


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys, back from college and out of that miserable weather! im now officially a commutor to try and lose that weight and its awful walking in that horrid weather!!

I admit losing 3 stone is not ideal - even gidon said it wont be healthy if i do lose all of that fast - but added to the end that if i have lost a fare amount in 3 months then thats better than nothing, but ideally 3 stone would be amazingly good for our chances. In regards to one emby going back, he told me all the bad bits about twins (to try and scare me) buti dont know yet , depends what grade they are i suppose.

im glad i went yesterday, now i actually know what all you lot are goin on about  

Cathie - i meant loui wearing a skirt. You had a red coat and blue top i think 

Loui - it wasnt you hun, unless you was leaving when we were heads down filling the forms in (that they lost!)

Samotm - thanks hun  you go girl! you are pouring positive energy out!!

cleo - thanks for   i need it!!

Im hungry, and al i wanted at train station was a latte and a huge muffin or bacon roll - but resited  

Julia - hope ma and pa are ok  

See you all later or tomorrow


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they are fine. Mum was out and dad didn't hear the phone (going deaf but won't admit it!)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a caring daughter you are   at least they're safe. 


Right off for a bath and a read. Back to work tomorrow   that's going to be hard.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks ever so much (again) for all your support about my sister - you're all a   really lovely bunch.  I'm glad you don't mind me posting about this, but had been aware this board is meant to be for people's IF issues but it's hard to discuss things properly with my DH right now as he is so worried about MIL.  The news about my sister still seems a bit surreal if I am honest, but have taken the day off work sick today (I've got really bad throat/cold so it is genuine and my job is pretty demanding so didn't feel up to going in) and have been trying to get my head around things and you are right, it does sound like it is in the early stages for her so hopefully     she will be OK in the end.  I've offered to take some time off work to go and be with her but she said she thinks she will be OK for now and is more likely to need me about when having the radiotherapy.

On a much more selfish note I have also been having more thoughts about what to do about the FET we had planned for my next cycle.  AF is due this week and then I can book in for my day 10 scan but with everything else which is going on at the moment I had been wondering if it would be best to postpone until a less stressful time.  However, I'm not sure if I have already posted my thoughts about this (forgive me if I have as it has been on my mind a lot) but in regards to my MIL my DH reckons despite what the hospital have suggested, his Mum could have quite a few more weeks left and she would be so pleased to hear if I did get pg he thinks it would be worth going for it.  As for my sister, well from what little I know about having breast cancer her treatment could go on for some months too I suppose, so maybe it is best to just go for things now - I'm pretty impatient in nature and despite everything and I know this will sound selfish of me I can't help still wanting to get pg and just get on with things in this respect.  I'm also keen to get the FET out the way before we get our ISIS appointment through (finished all tests by end of December but haven't heard any more about that yet although I guess it is early days by NHS standards).  So anyway my current plan I think is still to try to go for the FET next cycle but I guess as the cycle is not medicated I can cancel my scan if anything changes in the meantime - I'm sure the hospital will be understanding - do you guys think this will be OK?

Shelley - glad you had a good weekend and well done on the weight loss  .  I am also very jealous of your holiday to the Maldives - it looks fantastic and we nearly went there in November before we decided on Thailand (mainly cos it was cheaper and so we could also go to Cambodia) but we bought a Lonely planet guide and if you're in work later this week I could try to drop it in on my lunch break if you'd like to borrow it?

Laura - as Julia said how could we forget you - sounds like your consultation was really positive yesterday and they are right you are young which should really help your chances (I'm not sure if this is correct but someone told me that at my grand age of 37 if I do ever get pg I would medically be considered a geriatric mother!!!   Great!!!) so I wouldn't worry that they only want to consider possibly transferring one embryo for your first go.  Hope the diet goes well (although be sensible - you know what I mean!!! - geriatrics can give such advice  ) and that you get the extra money together although it is frustrating that you have to when it is your NHS go  .

Cath - your injection regime sounds v. complicated having to mix up all the bottles, although what you said about the fat thing made me smile as I remember well that the fattest and squidgiest part of my thigh hurt the least when I was injecting  !

Sam - can't remember but do you have another scan now before you can start stimming?

Hi Loui - It must be so difficult but I think that despite the cost you are making the right decision about giving it another go with your own eggs first.  I know it is a lot of money for another cycle especially if you are not convinced it will work but if you can afford it, in the scheme of things in 10 years time the money probably won't be important at all whereas it is easy to have regrets and think 'what if' otherwise, and you never know you may just find you get that BFP    .  Can I also ask what immune tests you had done and how much they cost?  It is not something that we have had done yet but if the FET does not work then will seriously consider this myself.  It is so hard when you don't know what the exact cause of IF is isn't it?.  Also are you on for the meet date?  I'm not sure you are on the list but I know you were keen to come to a meet and had suggested a few venues (officer's mess being my favorite).

Lisa - sorry to hear about your DH   - hope that things get sorted out for him now though, although I am sure this probably the last thing that you needed at the moment.

Cleo -     - thinking of you.

Well that's all from me for now - sorry for anyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Rachel - wow what a mammoth post! I think you are absolutely right to go for a FET now. What with all the other things on your mind I think that having the FET will help you put things in order in your mind. I think that you sound mentaly very strong and so the fact that your MIL would really benefit from hearing that your have a BFP would be great. When I was having my 2nd EC just as I was being sedated a thought came into my mind that although my dog was about to reach the end of his life (a very loving and fun-packed life with us after we rescued him 7 years ago) we were creating a life through IVF. So, it all seems to balance out. 

About the meet - yep, count me in! If anyone wants me to investigate the 2 venues I have suggested then I am very happy to do so.

The immune tests I had yesterday were about £130 at ISIS. 2 vials of blood were collected to test for antibodies that may have caused implantation failure (on top of my poor egg quality). One was anti-phospholipid antibodies which can be treated with the use of heparin and something else which I can't remember but can also be treated. However, if you read some medical journal articles about the subject it appears that the things that I have been tested for and their respective 'treatments' have not been proved to conclusively account for implantaion failure. So, it's a viscous (sp) circle - one may test positive for these things but "current evidence suggests that routine screening for these antibodies is of no practical benefit in the investigation of reproductive failure" great!

Cath - it sounds like your and my fertility history are very similar . I so hope it works for you this time    . I'm surprised that Gidon didn't suggest putting me on to the same regime as you. What immune tests did you have and how much did they cost?

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, sorry I meant to say about that DVD, it states it is:

"a clever mix of intense fat-burning with fun dance moves.  There`s 5 ten minute workouts - WARM-UP, DISCO, COMBAT, HI-INTENSITY & PILATES COOL-DOWN - all designed to speed up the weight loss".

I only got as far as the disco, so if I can move tomorrow I shall try the combat section too.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Loui,
Yes - it was a mammoth post wasn't it!  Believe it or not I'm quite a quiet person normally but seem to have verbal diarrhoea when I'm writing!!! 
Thanks for the info on your tests - sounds like they are worth having done (and in the scheme of things the cost is just a drop in the ocean) as even if the evidence base is not there yet, there is still so much more research to be done it can't hurt especially if they give a few answers.  Glad you can make the meet too - the Officer's Mess sounded good to me.
Love Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - Our histories do sound quite similar. Trouble with the eggs is that there isn't much you can do about it and it's almost impossible to tell till they try fertilisation. 

I was referred to Raj Rai at Paddington (st Mary's?). He did what sound like similar tests to yours. Insulin, blood clotting etc. They came to about £600 by the time I had them all done, and his consultation fee. The only thing that came up as a possible problem was a clotting issue. Giddon didn't think it was significant when we had our consult, so can't have come out that bad, but since I told him about my problems with the pill I've been given the clexane to thin my blood post et.

Rachel - I think you're probably right to go ahead with the FET. Although things aren't great at the moment, it does sound as if your mil and sister will be needing you for longer than the next month. And often there never is a "right" time.  

Julia - good luck moving freely tomorrow. I'm always dreadful after those vids unless I spend as much time stretching after as I do doing the exercise. I have a Davina one which is quite good. Glad your mum and dad were ok. 

Laura - losing a good proportion of that target in the three months is a sensible goal. well done on avoiding the bacon buttie. Hopefully the weather will improve soon so you won't have to walk in the rain. 

Just been out with the dogs as it wasn't raining. They had a fab walk, whereas I ended up stood at the edge of the woods most of the time trying to get them back. They're both knackered though and I have a little energy left so wasn't a waste. 

back to the housework now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't beleive how awful this weather is and can't beleive i'm back at work tomorrow. Oh i wish i could win the lottery    But as i don't actually do the lottery......

cath - good that your dogs can actually exercise themselves   our dog ust wants us to hrow her ball continuosly. We tae a tennis racket out with us to hit the ball with. We tire before she does.

Julia - dvd sounds good, i might invest in one. I'm so bad with exercise though   i go to a gym for a while and then don't do anything for weeks. At least if its in the house i might be more motivated. if you fancied some company doing it one friday morning give me a call.....as long there is no other person around watching.

Loui - the officers mess sounds fab hun.

Rachel - sending you a huge   what a lot going on in your life. As with the cycle, i think you should do what is right for you. And i'm sure your sister and mil would understand and of course be very happy when you get your bfp!!

laura - i hope you manage to raise the £900 hun, as i know your religion won't let you destroy embies. we were shocked when we realised that even though it was our nhs go we still had to pay something. Its good that you don't have to rush to get it done in this financial year as first thought.

bye for now  Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - i think if you want to you should go for fet, it will be something positive for you to think about while you are expereincing all this hardship at the moment..........  for your decision

Lisa - life is so pants hun, im sorry it is so tough for you and dh at the moment    

Julia - your so funny! how could you leave this board, you make me laugh with your posts    hope you can walk tomorrow!! xx

Cath - i hope stimming is ok hun  

Dh read somewhere recently that you could cut the cost of ivf if you let clinics use some eggs for cloning, i think im right in saying that! has anyone else heard this??

So is it ok to take vit c does anyone know??

Ok, official announcement post coming up................. as of next wednesday 23rd January 2008 i will officially become a................. ''Health & Safety Administrator''   yes i took the job in the end, couldnt see i had much choice. I think it will work out ok, i have asked that they write me an offfical contract before i start, i dont want any more hassles like before   so thats me, aren't i an important person   

Righto - sorry its a quickie but off swimming shortly - this new healthy lifestyle is wearing me out - but i have lost 6pounds in 2 weeks, so im happy  

Big cuddles to you all  

Love Em xxxxx

ps we have written 15 pages in 8 days     is that a record? and can anyone remember when our threads b'day was - arent we going to meet for a chat or something??

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


pps WILL SOMEONE CLICK MY BUBBLES PLEASE, I WANT LOOOOOOOAAAAADDDDSSSS  

GOING NOW


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations Emma, you do sound SO important! Well done on the weight loss, that is really impressive. We won't recognise you at the next meet up. Corr, all this weight loss going on, I had better get a move on!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Meant to say, I have sent you some bubbles. And Cleo, any Friday morning would be good for me! That would be so funny, but I am sure it would motivate me to keep it up. Anyone else who wants to join in too is very welcome - we could start up our own FF exercise classes!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes i know i said i was going   Julia - i think thats a fab idea, count me in - oh if im allowed out that is, have you read my pm to you?   in saying that we could end up on the floor with laughter and decide to chat for the duration of the dvd - but what the heck


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - thanks for the bubbles


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia -great, we'll organise a friday then!!! I am going to call clarice house tomorrow though and see if a can cancel cancelling my membership... does make sense!!! I need to be a member of a gym and it was silly cancelling it, just hope they haven't cancelled it already. i'll have to see.

Em (VIP)    - fab news on your weight loss hun!!       you sound much happier and more in control of what you wany to do. fab news on the job front too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Em - sorry about my comment re ds, I just put my foot in it, didn't I   Just wanted to say something positive ... Hoe you were not offended. Anyway, excellent news about your job, it seems you are happy with the move, good luck!

Cathie - glad stimming is starting well (how complicated to mix all these viles, not surprised they got broken to start with)   

Rachel - just wanted to say I am so sorry you had such bad news about your sister today   As others said it's early stages and she would be fine, but it's such a worrying time for you all. I agree you should go for FET if you feel you have the energy and motivation now, and as you say your sister would probably need you more later on.

Lisa -   about no positive information from the agencies, are you still talking to ECC or are you only thinking about the private ones? Poor DH, really the last thing you needed now. Hope he doesn't need pinning.

Laura - you sound very positive about your appt which is great. I agree you should take it easy about losing weight to keep healthy, so probably better if you wait for tx. 


Tricksy - good thing that you found this flexible insurance, this way you are covered if things go bad in Kenya. Hope it'll be okay because I know how keen you are to go there.

Sorry anyone I missed ...

Well today is day 17 of my cycle, and I've been having quite a lot of pulling pain in my lower tummy during the day. I can't help hoping that this is implantation pains   Although I cannot remember if I ever had them with previous pg   So will just have to wait and see I guess.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OH MY GOD how much have you all been yacking    

There's no way I can do personals for everyone tonight, sorry  

Cath - so glad the first stimming went well  

Em - fantastic news on the weight loss front and congratulations on your promotion, and, of course you important, you already were  

Rivka -    for implantation   

Cleo - Good luck for tomorrow hun  

Lisa - I'm so sorry to hear about Steve, what a pain in the butt   we have got everything crossed for him, send him our love too xxx 

Julia - My friends little girls is starting at James' nursery next week, think she is doing Wednesdays and Fridays, she is 3 1/2, will she be in the same class as James do you think? 

Laura - hello stranger, hadn't forgotten you at all, I thought that you were on holiday until day before yesterday couldn't see the point in saying hello when you wern't there    Glad that it went well for you yesterday, but blinking heck, 5 hours     I'm never there that long even when I have egg collection!! what on earth did they do Be careful with the weight loss, try and do a sensible diet, its so much easier to stick too and you stand a lot better chance of it working. Good luck

sorry guys, i've just finished the ironing and need to chill out before bed! sorry to everyone i havn't said hello to,

lots of love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quickly brought our details forward, also saved a copy in my pm's as I think that we are going to be on a new thread again soon!!!

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frostie, trying to decide whether to go for another fresh cycle or to use our frosties

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, accu bfn, now on clomid


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

and our meet list

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH 










Cleo-






















Rachel -






















Nikola -






















Debs -







your mil won't mind   she's got another birthday next year!!








Em - maybe??






















SamM -






















Rachel -






















Spangle -






















Shelley -






















Cath -






















Lisa -






















Julia -






















Rivka -























Loui -























Anyone else?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I just found the list.....it was on page 1   I think that it need updating, any dates for anyone?


20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday










26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday









28th Jan - Cath Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 








Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay










4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovelys how we all managed to get on here as im having withdrawalls symtoms miss u all so much he he.well got here safely the flight is so much easyer than driving its not snowy here which im gutted about wanted to build rude snow men (not dolphins    )  buy the way u all have to invest in the dolphin i have two now   .anyway lets move on from that mil and fil are both well,missing kia so much i hate leaving her.spoke to my sister lastnight and my niece has got to go back into hospiltal to have another op on her legs,this one is going to be so much more involved than last time as they have got to take some bone from her hip and put it in her ankle,wish i could take it all away for her and make her (normal) sorry that was the wrong word to use just wish she did not have all this to deal with,she is going in on the 13 th feb and may have to stay in greg and i will go visit her after our appointment with doc marfleet on the 14th feb as it will onlp be a ward down from were she'll be,bless her.

cleo.thank u hun for what u said spend some more time with me and hopefully it will start to rub off,im very worried about u,u seem so down at the mo,u are such a lovely person i dont like seeing u like this u bare stronger than u think belive me we all are if we can go through all this s**t and come out the other end then we are strong ,it is pants but u will get there hun im here for u any time day or nigth promise heres a big big    to u. 

cath,i to noticed when i bumbed into u the otherday how much weight u have lost and sorry i did not say anythging u looked so well,hope u have better luck with ur next jabs. 

rachel.yes i would love to see that book,the maldives is expensive but because we start treatment this year all my holiday will be taken up for that so we thought what the heck lets just do it,lifes to short and to be honest things have been so crap laterly that i need this sooooooooooo much.we lovedc thialand we went to khoi samui it wasx lovely the poeple are so nice and the ladies are so pretty no wounder why english like them so much.im in on friday and have got a lunch book out i not sure what time but we could go for a coffee if u like?send me a pm i will phone work and find out what time actually i will send u a pm with my no u can tex me as i dont think i will get back on here before then. 

angel.well done sweetie that is fab on the weight loose we are all doing so well see we can all do it we are STRONG INDERPENTENT WEMEN GIRL POWER    .and well done on the job think a change will do u the world of good im so proud of u hunny. 

julia.whats this on a friday?glad ur head ach has gone.i need to learne how to do a ticker but im so stupid cant work it out help pls. 

preggysam.were are u have not been on is there a baby here yet ?hope ur ok?we are all dying to no come on baby come on baby do u think a baby dance will help well here goes                                
lets hope that works. 

loui.hello hun think the offices mess sounds good its big enough for all off us better make it early as we can talk for england and u wont realise what the time is when we all get going belive me one of our meets went on till about 8 i think is that right TRICKSY that was at her house that one and a few off us were abit tippsy no to mention any names     think it will be a good one be nice to meet u all . 

tricksy.hello my sweet how ru?hope ur ok. 

piepig.hello hun how ru?hope the pain has finally gone now,when are u back at work?did u have a nice weekend? 

lisa.hun so hope u get some good news soon u have had so much upset of late its not fare,poor dh hope it can get sorted.sendind u a very very big   .anymore news on the addoption side off things have u herd back from  any of the london aggencies.lets hope for some good news. 

samonthemoon.how is everything with u?hope ur well? 

laura .omg that so much weight to loose in 3 months think u should be very carefull think u should aim abit lower than that and if u loose more then thats a bonuce im just playing it buy ear but in the long run u should only be loosine between 1 to 2 lbs a week to keep it off long term ,but hay what do i no,good luck so when will u be starting treatment as at this rate we will be cycling together they keep moving u arround .well good luck keep us posted. 

jojo.we havent herd from u,hope ur ok and baby is growing well u must be getting so excited now not long well u take care keep us posted hun. 

rivka.hello sweetie hope ur well how is the clomid going really hoping for a bfp from u ,when are u next in for ur haircut would be lovely to see u again.well take care. 

omg pls tell me i have got everyone this has taken me ages gregs moaning      thats what i say to him.well got to love u and leave u all hope i got everyone.love u guys remember STRONG INDERPENTENT WEMEN GIRL POWER       .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - glad you're having a good time.   at the two dolphins. I never really got to grips with it but might have to look at it again.

Cleo - hope you were able to resurrect your gym membership. And hope you're having an ok day at work. 

Tricksy - thanks for bringing the lists forward  

Em - congrats on the weight loss and on taking the job on. As Tricksy said you always were important.

Rivka - hope it is implantation twinges.   

Julia - would you have room for another one on your  exercise class? I have Davina and a Rosemary COnley for a bit of variety. In my sort out of the house at the moment I'm finding all my smaller clothes and I'm only a couple of inches away from a size12 (ok maybe more than a couple). Obviously if the tx works I won't give a flying   about them but I'm keepingmy options open.

Hello everyone else. Had another bad night last night (pain in my left ovary again) so I can't focus properly to do personals. Been into ISIS this morning, Fiona for the scan/bloods today. She could see 2 follies developing already on my right ovary but my left was playing hide and seek so she left it as it's so early in the stimming and I'd asked about the pain I'd had. The lining is also thickening nicely which is good. Back in on Friday. 

Time to take the dogs out. Sadly I think I'll have to put some effort in today as it's so nice the woods would be a bit of a waste.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I've decided to take a break from the thread for a while.  I really wish you all the best with your forthcoming treatment and will be hoping for lots of BFPs (don't forget to let me know).  And of course I will let you know when this baby of mine decides to get moving!!!



Love Sam x


PS  Rachel - I am so sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - good luck with having your baby - I completely understand that you have to focus on yourself now and I'm glad that you will let us all know your news when it happens  

Cleo - I suspended my membership at Clarice House for the duration of my last cycle. I have now cancelled it because I don't realistically have the time to use it anymore. However, I am just 5 mins from Clarice House and so if you fancy a coffee there every now and then I'd love to meet up (as non-member are also allowed to use the dining facilities there too! I could meet you after your class/gym session for a quick cuppa.

Cath - I hope you and your doggies had a lovely walk - it's such a nice day. I had arranged to go to Friday Woods with a friend this afternoon but she has had to cry off  . Do you go to the Country Park near to the hospital? It's lovely there and I've been a few times with my dogs. Let me know if you want a walking companion anytime. I hope the pain in your left ovary goes soon - I get that on and off too and I find that a hot ater bottle does the trick (although not during the 2ww of course). Great that you have some follies developing already   and fingers crossed for Friday.

Em - I am so impressed with your new title - I think it's great that you have changed jobs (reluctantly) - but every cloud has a silver lining. You may have more responsibility - and with it should come extra pay. I thibk you mentioned that you might get more money? I'm really impressed with your weight loss too  .

Rivka - I so hope that you are having implantation twinges - the pulling sensation sounds like they are  

Shelley - wow - a mammoth post from you! Hope you have a wonderful holiday.

Tricksy and SamOTM - how are you both today?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - walking companions would be great. We tend to stick to the fields around here as we're in the middle of the countryside with a few good paths and some woodland, but I'm always looking for places that will give the girls a bit more excitement. Once I've got my schedule properly sorted I'll pm you to see if we can meet up sometime. 

Sam - good luck with the birth. Wishing you all the best with your baby in the very near future.

Lovely walk with the dogs though Honey got onto the railway line after a rabbit. Thankfully it's only the branch line to Sudbury but it's still a bit worrying when the train is due. Daisy was an angel in comparison.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam2007, best of luck for the next couple of weeks. Please let us know any news. Sending you a   and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Cath, that would be great - the more the merrier! A bit of variety would be good too. Anyone else fancy joining in? Sorry to hear about your pain last night, I hope it settles down soon. Honey on the railway track does sound worrying, naughty girl! 

Rivka, here's hoping your pains are what you want them to be. I hope it has worked for you, and you can officially be the first BFP of 2008.

Emma, thanks for your message, I will reply soon.

Cleo, hope you managed to reinstate your membership at Clarice House, and that your first day back at work was not too bad. Shall I see you and Cath round here for exercise class on Friday then? About 11am? I shall get the legwarmers and leotard out now!!

Shelley, wow that was a massive post. We will miss you too, but just make sure you have a lovely holiday, and don't worry about a thing, everything will work itself out. 

Tricksy, I love your lists, they are fab with all the icons. Sounds like your friend's little girl will be in the same room as James, as they sound the same age. Let me know what her name is and I shall tell James to look out for her as he is there on a Wednesday. How is that lovely horse of yours? I have been thinking about her as it has been so windy the last few nights - hope she is tucked up safely with her PJs on.

I am looking forward to our next meet up, meeting the new girls and putting some faces to names. 

Have a nice day everyone.

Julia xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Cathie - glad that those follies are showing already! Grow follies grow    Lining going well too, excellent news. What do ISIS say about your pain? If it doesn't go away then it may be like what I've been suffering from - back problems make this area worse. Are you going to your physio again? You could ask him/her. Hope it goes away soon! 

Cathie and Loui - would you count me in as a walking buddie too? - I haven't got dogs but I like walks! I should get a dog I guess  

Shelley - glad you had a good holiday sweetie. Not coming for haircut soon because you did such a good job of it!   

Sam2007 - totally understandable that you need to focus on yourself and baby now. Wishing you all the very best for an easy labour (well, as easy as possible) and that everything will go fine. We'll all be thinking of you.

Those pulling pains stopped today, so I don't know what to think. Oh well, 2ww is always like that ...

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - it would be lovely to walk with you too! Dog walking gets so repetetive and monotonous when it is just you and the dogs (well dog now since I had to put my other one down after Christmas )! Once Cathie has sorted out her dates I'd love for us to all get together. It also means that I will know a couple of people before the Meet so I won't be as nervous! Anyone else want to join us? It's good excercise  !

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well shattered after my first day back, all the kids said did you enjoy your holiday!!! They thought i'd been away. Was good to get back to normal in a way and at least i didn't have time to dwell on whether i'll be cycling soon.

Loui - meeting up at clarice house sounds fab hun, might be going sunday morning if you're around?? i also have a dog and would love to walk her with people and other dogs but she's not very good with other dogs   i could muzzle her and see how i get on...probably not ideal.

Julia -   leg warmers and a unitard!! I'm the green goddess!!! (NOT) Would love to do friday but can't as i'm meeting friends at clarice house. What about next friday morning?? But only if i can wear a baggy jumper  

Cath - sorry to hear about your pains already hun    Try to focus on that BFP, it'll all be worht it!

Sam2007 - good luck hun!! Make sure you keep us updated with the birth.

Right off to see PS I Love You, hope its good as i'm knackered!!

Ta ta Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry really quick as off out will post properly at the weekend, if not sooner.

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear about your sister     as you say it is nice and early so    Regarding tx, I do not think you are !selfish wanting to do this, there never seems to be a right time!

Em and shelley - well done on weight loss that is excellent, keep up the good work

Cleo     glad you are feeling a bit better and I hope you get some good news soon (by the way I was told on FET I had some cyst things cannot remember the name but they are very common most women have them and as long as not in the way should not cause problems - I was shocked to find this out for the first time in the FET but was reassured nothing to worry about hence not been mentioned before)

Sam2007 - good luck hun  

Cath, well done on the stimms   

Loui - Loads to think about I think if it was me and could afford it I would have to have another go with my own first, hope you come to a decision  

Samotm - good luck for scan tomorrow, you'll be stimming in no time.

Julia -  I have Charlie Brooks DVD too - I am sure the Natalie Cassidy one is just a remake of this one. Good luck - I like the Davina one all the boxesize is fun but knackering.

Tricksey  - not long now, hope you can make your firm plans soon you must be so excited looking forward to a 3 week holiday  

Rivika - hope you twinges are a good sign.

Liz- hope you are OK

Lady - Hello glad your appointment went well, be careful losing all the weight in that time, remember any loss is good but do it properly as it is better for you and more likely to stay off.

Krusty Rae - hope you are OK?

Sorry if I missed anyone, hello to everyone xx

Well a bit of a moan from me, I got my schedule today and it is WRONG!! They have me down as IVF and we are having ICSI, they have me down as cycolgest - I am on gestone and my dates go from 25.02.08 the next date 11.12.07   

2 questions:
1) If you do not go to blast and have nothing to freeze, do they refund these?
2) Gemma told me if you have blast you test 10 days after which by my calcs would be the 8th March, although based on 3 day transfer testing 14 day would be 10th? I am confused I am due back at work on the 10th, this would be S*** if it is bad news!

Thanks for listening

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Spangle - You do test 10 days after blasts, its the same date as for a 3 day transfer, I know it sounds strange but its right   I had Gestone to support the 2nd half of the cycle but I also took cyclogest too. Isis prices for Gestone are litterally double what I paid in Tesco so get a private prescription. Our holiday is coming round quickly now, just over 2 weeks to go, but unless the fco change their travel advice we will not know until 72 hours before we are due to fly if our flight is going (charter) we will find out on the Wednesday night if its going, if not then we will book scheduled flights the same night. Fingers crossed the fco change their advice next week. oh forgot, if you don't get to blastocyst then they credit your account, same if you don't get any frosties. We left our credit on our account as we knew that we would try again, think you may have to ask for the credit to be sent to you though

Cleo - Amber is like your doggy, loves humans, hates other dogs, she is really very unsociable and she doesn't care how big the other dog is, she just goes for them big time   I hope that tomorrow is a better day for you, at least its only a 3 day week. hope that your enjoying the cinema

Julia - my friends little girl started today, I'm sure james will know who she is, she is absolutley gorgeous and a lovely little girl, I'll pm you her name. 

Rivka -hope that the pains are still ok?

Cath - sending you lots and lots of follie growing vibes    

Shelley - have a fantastic time hunny in Scotland  

Loui - I can see an Isis keep fit class forming  

Sam - I'll miss you hun   Good luck, keep in touch, I hope that you are going to take a break because you want to not because you feel that you have to? 

Ok, gotta dash, had another late on home today and I've got lots to catch up on

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - hun its ok about what you said, dont worry, just thought i should tell you, i dont think everyone reads the profile on each other, hope your ok and the pains are a positive sign   

Tricksy -   to you for saying i always was important - wish i felt that way about me! hope you get to chill out this evening hun xx

Cath - i remember ISIS having trouble with my left ovary too! im sorry to hear your having some pains hun - they seem to be scanning earlier whilst stimming now, think its anything to do with me overstimming do you think?? only i know they said when i cycle again i would be scanned earlier on than before - is this a new procedure   anyway big hugs to you  

Cleo - or should i call you 'Green Goddess'   hope you get clarice house to cancel your cancellation   hope your feeling ok hun, im glad your first day back wasnt too bad   ps i hope you enjoy the film, i read the book - let us know if its any good 

Shelley - glad you having a good time in scotland - thinking of you    

Julia - i hope your getting ready for a new isis fitness club to be at yours!  

Sam - hope all goes well with the baby - sorry you feel you want to stay away  

Lisa -  

Well im going to shoot off im afraid - im getting bad pmt this month - i dont normally have any trouble
but i keep feeling sick and getting pains in my tummy - not sure why its differnet this time  

Take care all
Em xxxxx

ps Tricksy can you add a date to the list for me - 2nd March 'Flying without Fear Course' yes i booked it - gulp!!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Tricksey

Thanks for the reply - credit is a good idea, mind you hoping for blast and frosties    so should see it as spent money. I am on gestone only as Gidon said he did not see the point in cyclogest too as the gestone was the best support and should not ned more, little confused by that  

I got a private perscription, I got everything from Fazeleys in Tamworth - saved over £500 and that was with Saturday delivery! Also provided needles swabs and sharps bin - ISIS chard £25 it cost about £4.50 from them! Ali the pharamcist was lovely so helpful and they sent the drugs before I had even paid!

Start down regging on 22nd, really nervious! Crap that I am testing 10th, maybe do it on the 9th as I do not think I can have anymore time and my boss is off from then! B*****!   Let's hope it is good news and I will not have to worry about it!

Thanks again LOL Spangle


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Em 

We must have posted at the same time - ISIS are scanning earlier, they are saying now they are upping the stimms as they want to see more folies at an earlier stage, I was suprising what had changed since my last cycle!

Sam - are you on puregon, I need the pen and Fazeleys said ISIS should provide this free of charge as long as you buy puregon, does not matter where it is from you should get this it is just the pharmacy can not provide as a nurse should give a demo before you use it - did you have this?

Spangle xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps - a really random question!! if you get any new tattoos or peircings do you they need to be a certain time before tx does anyone know?? would you then have to have another hiv etc test??

Spangle - wow a great save on your meds then hun - that will go towards blasts -     for you hun, we are here for you - sorry ive forgotten - is this your second cycle


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - just read your profile and got my answer   -     to you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> ps - a really random question!! if you get any new tattoos or peircings do you they need to be a certain time before tx does anyone know?? would you then have to have another hiv etc test??


Are you taking yet another step after the dolphin experience !!!!? I don't think that you would need another test, don't tell them and it won't be a problem!! You should realise you are special xx

Woohoo on the flying course, I'll add it right now xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ ISIS did provide my puregon pen for me   i did however buy my needles through them a it was just easier at the time, but i'm sure gemma said that they would give me the pen anyway   Good luck for this cycle sweetie  

EM~ I have no idear about the tatoo thing?!?! I haven't had one for a few years now and ISIS didn't ask if i had recentlly had any done when i saw them  

Well baseline tomorrow YAY..... really hopeing that i can start my stimms     

Sam2007~ God luck with the birth, don't forget to let us know how it all goes  

Tricksy~ Keeping my fingers crossed that fco change their travel advise in time for ur hol hunny   

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - Congrats on the new job   Well done!  and double well done for booking on the Fear of Flying course i can totally sympathise with you on that one,  I'm sure it will be really good - Is it the BA one?  Hope your feeling better soon 

Julia - I would love to join the new "Isis" fitness class but work on Fridays plus i'm too chicken at the moment to doing any exercise apart from walking cos of my bad back...........but i'll be thinking of you girls.......somehow i think they'll be more yacking going on than exercise    

Tricksey -How are you doing?  Not long now.......Yeh!!!!  I've got square eyes i've been on the web all night!    

Cath - Glad the stimmings going well, I think a lot of people have problems with one ovary - they used to call my left one a lazy one- Are you sleeping better now?  Big Positives flying to you 

Rivka - Hope the pains are implantation for you    

Shelley - Have  a great holiday hun

Spangle - Sorry your schedle was wrong,  Hope you get it all sorted.

Loui - I would be up for walking too (thats the only exercise i can do with my back at the mo)  only trouble i've got no dog to walk  

Rachel - How are you today?     Are you any nearer to a decision with your FET?  


DH has an appointment on Friday about his ankle so i'll keep you posted about that,  Still not heard anything from the London adoption agencies but DH is really iffy about it all now so not sure what we'll be doing  

Take care everyone
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa   is he iffy coz of Londaon or do you mean the whole adoption thing? Hope you get some new and POSITIVE news very soon    Sorry about DH's leg, how can they have missed such a major problem to be talking about pinning it - hope it all gets sorted and  you can start feeling positive   

Em - forgot well done about the job - Health and Safety is good, opens so many doors and can be very well paid!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - you made me cry, again!!! its so hard to receive compliments - i have never liked myself, think thats why i have abused myself with food and drink for so many years   - also suffered bulimia a few years ago, and have never really had any self worth - it means alot when im told nice things, thank you   as for the other - i have fancied another tattoo for a long time and i fancy having a tounge bar - dh has one and dosent like the idea of me getting one, i mean hows that work   so im going to find out about it!! Hope your ok  

Sammoon -     for starting stimms tomorrow hun  

Lisa - no its Virgin - fancied that more, at Gatwick - scared already   sorry about your dh hun and the agency, if its not one thing its another!! Thinking of you - you know where i am  

Right im going to find me wheat bag to put on me tum tum - altogether now.....ahhhhhhhh  

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Spangle  - He's iffy about the whole adoption thing now, i think its all the negative stuff this early plus some of the profiles we've read have really put him off. 
With his ankle they xrayed it before they took the plaster off back in the early part of last year so why would they have sent him on for physio if it wasn;t healed?  I hope he gets some better answers on Friday when he speaks to the doc,  it was the xray person that told him it had't knitted back properly so maybe they're mistaken but knowing his luck  

Emma - whats a tounge bar?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - a peircing in your tounge    to stay in it has to go all the way through - there is like a bobble on the top and underneath the tounge  

Meant to say - im entering into a swimathon for Marie Curie Cancer Care - 19th April - another date for the list Tricksy! sorry   any sponsers will be gratefully received


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - Ohhhhhhhh i get it now......    I thought it was a name of a tattoo     I told you i had the brain of an 80 year old


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Think thats done??


20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday









28th Jan - Cath Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 








Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lisa -  Hoping you get better news too. Have you looked at the adoption stories on here, maybe the ladies on there can help and tell you if they came up against the same things that you have   thinking of you  

Em - wow a friend of mine just took her's out, the main thing I would worry about is getting a lisp!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

We only started this part on the 7th and on page 18 already!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

I hope every1 is well. I do try to keep up with every1 and there posts but if u think I'm going to do personals u've got another thing coming   How can u all talk soooo much.

I better say Happy New Year to u all. I do miss u all.

I'm feeling good, very tired and very big. 

Need to do a vote. We have 2 names either Isaac William Kai or just William Kai, what does every1 think.

Good luck to every1 for their journeys this year.

Love as always

Jo xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Jo... don't know u v well sweetie bt in my opinion i love the name isaac, ab fab  

Sam xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poo - just lost a long post. 

Will try again. When will I learn to copy and paste just in case?

JoJo - I like both names. You could always see whether he looks like a William or an Isaac when he comes out. Nice to see you on here and glad everything is going well. 

Em - your OHSS probably has helped spur them on to do more scanning and tests. I was surprised to be called back in yesterday as had I started on Friday as planned I wouldn't have been in till yesterday anyway. Might have been an error on my schedule but there you go. 

 for battling through bulemia and your self esteem problems. You are such a strong person to get through all the things you have. And well done on booking the fear of flying course.

Lisa - hope dh has some better news about his ankle. Also sorry to hear he's feeling negative about it at the moment. I suppose it's understandable given what you've been told so far but hopefully the next news you hear will be more positive.

Don't worry about not having a dog if you want to join us walking. I have two and am happy to share.

Julia - I have a chiro appt in the morning so will have to postpone joining the ISIS gym till next week. 

SamM -you've probably left by now but   I'll be thinking of you this morning and hoping you get the go ahead to start stims. 

I can't remember what else I posted so sorry to everyone I missed out. Will try better next time.  Busy day today with collecting my new choc boxes from Clacton then heading up to Felixstowe to see the in laws and then I think we're out for dinner tonight. The dogs will love going to the beach though.

catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

JoJo - Great to hear from you hun, I am so glad that your ok and doing well. Personally I too love Issac William Kai, they are both great though. Not long for you to go now either is it?? You must be getting excited/nervous/scared!! You should pm Sam and compare notes!! 

Lisa - How are you hun? I hope that your ok, its so hard isn't it, every way we turn we end up banging our heads against a brick wall and something else kicks us in the teeth, it really p*****s me off    How is Steve, is he still off work? Say hi, we must get together soon for that curry/chinese   

Julia -Just realised I didn't pm you   I'll do it now! Just done it!! 

Em - You are really giving yourself a boot up the butt   New Job, new peircings, fear of flying course and weight loss   you go girl!!!!! don't take on too much though but pat yourself on the back for every acheivment  

Spangle - hope that your ok?? 

PreggySam - keep in touch hun   

Cleo - hope that the kids are good for you today  

Rivka - are you still working from home part time? 

Cath - still sending those growing vibes to you    

Shelley - hope your enjoying Scotland

Liz - your quiet lately hun, hope that your ok? 

Debs - are you back from your in-laws yet? 

Loui - hope that your ok

Laura - hows the diet going?


I think that thats everyone Well I am at work and I'm bored, I have got work to do but can't be bothered to do it, I want to be down the yard and going for a ride seeing as its not raining   There is hardly anyone here and I could do my work really quickly and go but then I won't get paid for the whole day.............ggggrrrr don't know what to do


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today.

I’m o down the docs later to try and get an extension on my sick certificate as phoned by boss yesterday to say I’d be back on Monday and he doesn’t want me back yet…..reckons I won’t have healed enough!  I do have to admit I did my first bit of housework yesterday and it did make me quite uncomfortable esp in left ovary area so maybe he’s right.  Will have to see what the doc says.  I’m really struggling trying to find out my PCTs rules on NHS IVF treatment, phoned them and they say they have adopted the national criteria whatever that is (the lady I spoke to was trying to be helpful but as she couldn’t actually find the file on her computer she couldn’t really help), and I tried contacting bourn hall to see if they knew but they just gave me the number of the woman I’ve already spoken too.  I found a website yesterday that says they can find out that sort of thing for you – the infertility network, anyone heard of them?  You have to pay to be a member before they’ll help though.

Have had to go back about 5 pages of the thread to catch up properly so sorry if I miss anything.

Krusty rae – welcome

Julia – I’m up for coming over tomorrow morning if its going ahead and if no minds me being there and not exercising?  I promise I won’t laugh at you all.  I’m still living in my jogging bottoms so I’ll blend right in.

Cleo – any news from ISIS?  Are you gonna phone them tomorrow to see if they’ve made a decision?  Were you able to reactivate your gym membership?  Did you enjoy PS I love you.  We went to see I am Legend on tues with some of johns mates, was brilliant – I want to have Will Smiths babies if I can’t have DHs!

Loui- sorry I’m not a match for you as an egg donor  , have you heard anything in terms of results from your immune tests yet?  Just wondered how they can tell its an egg and not a sperm issue with the development of your embryos?  If it was me I’d definitely try again with my eggs as there is nothing worse than regretting something you didn’t do.

Tricksy – great news re getting insurance cover for Kenya, have there been any further developments (sorry not been watching the news)?  I think my parents are due to go out there the same time as you, they’ve been told the tourist resort is fine at the moment, but they probably won’t be able to go on their safari.

Rachel – sorry to hear about your sister, but like everyone has said if they’ve caught it early then there is a lot they can do.  I also think you should go ahead with your FET, like you say your sister will need you more later, and I’m sure your family would be thrilled to get the good news of a BFP after everything that has been going on lately.  From what I’ve seen there is never an ideal time to cycle.  Go for it honey.

Laura – good luck with the weight loss but like everyone says don’t go crazy, its better to lose a little and keep it off than lose loads and put it straight back on again.  3 months till you start treatment…you must be excited.  Sounds like you were there ages!  Has John had his blood tests done, do you know when you are likely to get a result?

Shelley – hope you had a great time in Scotland and not long till the Maldives now either.  Your weight loss is going great, I won’t recognise you!

Em – congratulations on the new job (even though you weren’t sure about it) your title is very impressive and now you have a contract which has to be a bonus as they won’t be able to mess you around again.  Goodluck with the fear of flying course – what exactly do you do?  My sister has a tongue bar and loves it, I can’t imagine having anything through my tongue but if you want one why not, esp if DH has one he can’t really argue.  I’ve also been thinking of getting another tattoo, I want a pair of magpies but don’t know where I’d have it done.  I think I’ve also read something at some point about if you let some eggs be used for certain things you can get IVF cheaper, no idea where I read it though and whether its just one specific clinic.  Oh and put me down for sponsoring you if you’ll PM me the details.

Cath – hope the stimming is going well and no more broken vials.  2 follies developing already sounds good, when is your next scan?

Lisa – sorry to hear about DHs ankle, my MIL is a radiographer and I know she wouldn’t comment on something unless she was sure, but I suppose some people just like to give their opinions anyway, hopefully it won’t be as bad as you think, pinning sounds awful.  Sorry to hear about the nightmare your adoption application has been as well, I’ve always taken it for granted that if IVF didn’t work we’d be able to adopt, from what you say it doesn’t seem that way at all.  Hopefully you;ll hear some good news from the London agencies and DH will feel more positive about it all again.

SamOTM – hope the baseline went well today and you’re able to start your stims.

Rivka – hope the clomid has worked and the pains you felt are implantation.

Sam – goodluck with the birth honey.  Can’t wait to hear the news!

Spangle – hope you get your schedule sorted, someone was obviously not awake at all when typing it!  Unless they think you can time travel!

JoJo – I also like Issac, glad you’re feeling well if a little big!

God I hope that’s everyone!!  This has taken ages.

Love you all

xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

JoJo - I too like Isaac - although a friend of mine who also has an Isaac say's that she gets really pee'ed off when friends and family mis-spell it everytime they write him a birthday card.

SamOTM - how did your baseline scan go - hopefully you can start stimming tonight - yippee!

Em - I think you are an amazing lady to tackle so many things that you are not happy with - particularly the flying fear - just think of where you will be able to fly to!

PiePig - after much soul searching I have realised that what I want most for my baby is to be healthy and happy - and the fact that it may not look like me does not worry me any more. I am told that a child will take on the characteristics of its carers anyway - i.e. facial movements and speech, and so it will take on some of my characteristics - only the endearing ones I hope! So, if you or anyone else are considering egg sharing to reduce the financial cost, then Gidon at ISIS would welcome you. To reduce the cost of a cycle, ISIS are offering the chance to egg-share, where your cycle wold be free if you offered half your eggs to another lady. I think the egg recipient would share half of the donors eggs if there are more than 8 eggs (it may be different at different clinics) and if there are an odd number of eggs then the recipient would get the extra one. I believe the donor would get the cycle for free (or perhaps may pay and admin charge), or in the event that she doesn't produce enough eggs, she has the choice of keeping them all (and then would have to pay for her cycle in its entirety and not be allowed to share again) or giving them all to the recipient. In that case the donor will be offered another cycle for free. Alternatively, someone did post on here somewhere that a lady could get a reduced-cost IVF if some of her eggs were given for medical research, although I have no more information on this.  I hoe this helps.

Spangle -I am so pleased that you managed to save £500 - Al at Fazeley is lovely isn't he!

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good to see you back Debs  

I think that your parents should be ok for their safari, apparentley all Safari's are going without any problems. If they are travelling with a tour company though unless the fco change their travel advice their flight/holiday will be cancelled, same as us. Although we have got our accommodation already we booked a charter flight as it was direct to Mombassa, if our flight is cancelled we will just rebook a scheduled flight via Nairobi (with BA/Virgin or Kenya Airways) They will need to check their travel insurance as well as ours was null and void if we travel against fco advice, Norwich Union do cover though, we just bought the annual policy, it was £100 for us both for the year. If they have any questions they are more than welcome to email me, not a lot I don't know about it now !!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks tricksy - I'll let them know.

JoJo - whoops sorry , just read Loui's post and realised I spelt Isaac wrong!  

Loui- I did contact ISIS about egg share a while back to get some info on prices.  it worked out a bit more expensive than if we egg shared at bourn hall, but obviously is less far to travel etc, but as our NHS go is bourn hall we have decided to go with them if we go private anyway.  just waiting to find out about our NHS go and then we'll make a decision about whether to egg share or not (if i'm suitable).


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

well it's another day in bed for me - after having Tuesday off work with my bad throat/cold I went in again yesterday to a bit of a nightmare day and ended up being there past 8 pm and felt even worse than I did on Tuesday by the time I came home , so have decided to stay home again and recover properly before I go back again as it is just not worth it.  

I have made a decision though to go for the FET (thanks for all your advice ladies  ) next month, but typically there is already a hiccup - AF came early and started yesterday (making last month a 25 day cycle - usually I am about 27 days but this seems far too short  I wish my body would behave itself ).  I called the clinic to book in for my day 10 scan today (on 25/1) but some of you may remember the hospital I am currently going to has recently moved sites and they told me that they will not be registered with the **** at that site until the following Monday (28/1) on day 13 which may mean that I will possibly have already ovulated by this point.  However I spoke to the nurse who said as long as I check my LH levels that weekend this should not matter as long as they know when I get my surge so hopefully all will be OK.

Em - congratulations on the new job and well done on insisting they sort out a contract for you.  Sounds like the diet is still going well too and as for booking the flying course - you're certainly sticking to your new year resolutions!  Would also love to sponsor you (couldn't not in view of my sister - if you can make the meet will do so then but otherwise just pm me the details).

CathB - Your feedback from the scan sounded good yesterday - I assume you have stopped bleeding now too if your womb lining is thickening up?  Sorry about the bad nights though - hopefully it will get easier for you  .

Shelley - not sure yet if I am going to make it into work tomorrow to get the Mauritius book to you but will pm you my mobile, so if you can text me your number I can let you know.  If I don't see you though before you go have a fantastic time and you can show off your tan over coffee when you get back instead!

Sam2007 - hope you don't take a break for too long but completely understand you have slightly different priorities right now!  Keep us posted about the little one when they arrive though - can't wait to hear what you have!

Rivka -     your little embie has now fully bedded in and that is why the stretching pains have stopped!

Cath and Loui - let us know if you have any walks planned and I might try to come if I am free but my dog isn't too sociable either so it may be a one off.
Cleo/Tricksy - unsociable dogs are more common than I thought - our dog only seems to like humans too and will usually bark at bigger dogs (if they are on a lead and can't come after him! especially black Labradors  for some reason- Cath/Loui do you have one?) although I think he is scared really rather than trying to be tough (which is hard to do when you're a miniature poodle! ) and although sometimes he looks like he wants to join in he doesn't seem to know what to do.

Spangle - don't be scared about starting down regging - it is just your next step towards that BFP!

SamOTM - how did the scan go - can you start stimming now?

Lisa - hope the London adoption agencies are more positive for you and will help bring DH around.  It must be so difficult for you both right now .

JoJo - I agree with Cath and would wait to see which name suits the little one when they arrive.

Debs- I would try to take the extra time off work if you can - there is no point going back if you are not fully recovered as it may be counter productive in the long run.


Anyway that's all from me - hi to anyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

PS - forgot to say can anyone recommend a reflexologist in Colchester? - I am thinking of trying this this cycle rather than acupuncture as have found it more relaxing in the past.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls

i'm only gonna be quick as i'm pre-occupied today!! 

Well went for my baseline again today...... although i've now D/R i have to keep doing it for another week to fit in with the clinic's egg collection dates!    Am really cross/upset about it as i was under the impression i would be able to start stimming today   

On the plus side to cheer me up after we went and brought a puppy   We were planning on getting another dog anyway  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG SamOTM - how wonderful that you now have a puppy! What sort is he/she - come on - we must have details! Have you got a name for it yet? I'm really sorry that ISIS have completely mucked you around about your stimming - they should have told you last week that you would face another week's delay. That really is not acceptable. I hope the puppy is keeping your mind off things  

Rachel - you guessed - my dog is a black labrador, but is very friendly and if confronted by another dog, just stands there until they have calmed down. She is used to lots of other dogs and I think, if yours was confronted by Cath's two as well as mine, yours may bow down to peer pressure (here's hoping!). So, I would love to have you along - and anyone else too! If anyone is thinking about getting a labrador/labrador cross, I am a re-homer for Labrador Rescue - and we always have dogs on our books that need to go to loving homes.... Also, I am so sorry that things aren't going according to plan - I hope things sort themselves out  . Also, if you find out about a reflexologist, please let me know. I did see a friend in Colchester who is a reflexologist during my 1st cycle, but she did not have any experience of treating infertility so just gave me  'normal' treatment each week - which was lovely, and so very relaxing!!! However, I did get a BFN. If you can find an infertililty reflexlogist please let me know. And you never know, if we both fall pregnant with it you could charge others a 'finders fee' when you give your recomendation!!! 

Cath (or was it Cleo?) - I forgot to say that I can't make it at Clarice House this Sun - DH and I tend to go off and do our own thing at the wekends, and this one we are going to see his parents. Another time maybe? Good luck with your scan tomorrow 

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

SamOTM  how frustrating for you to have to DR for another week.  still i'm sure getting a puppy makes up for it a bit!  I'm trying to persuade DH to get a puppy, I like a whippet or whippet cross.....he's not too keen though.  what type is yours?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

my how you lot can talk - i only posted last night, i had a day at work and you have written loads   what you like??!

Firstly Jojo - great to hear from you hun, im so pleased to hear all is going well for you and the little fella - i love the name Issac but like Cath said i think you will know when you finally meet him - you and your family must be sooooo excited - please continue to let us know how you are  

Samonthemoon -   your post is crazily funny really hun - fancy getting a puppy instead of starting your stimms   but on a more serious note im sorry the are messing you about - but Jojo went through a prolonged d/regging - and she got a bfp from fet, try and think positive hun    

Loui - thanks for the compliment  

Rachel - thanks for the offer of sponsering me, if i make the meet will defo bring the form - sorry your still not well,   for getting better and i  hope all works out for your fet hun - its gotta help take your mind off everything else at the moment - stay strong hunny xx

Piepig - thank you too for the offer of sponsering me   i think its a good idea to take more time off work hun - you need to be well rested before attempting work again     ps did your sister say it hurt when she had her tounge bar? dh says he couldnt eat or talk for days......think he is trying to put me off  

Lisa - yes i can see why you have the brain of an 80 year old now    

Tricksy - love the icons - but i am NOT jumping out of a plane! that is so funny    

Right must go a cook dinner - thanks to all who have wished me well for my new job, i appreicate all the support - love ya all  

Lol Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - keep forgetting to say that I will sponsor you too, make sure you bring the form with you to the meet, or if I see you before remind me. don't be shy, its a fantastic cause.

SamM - I'm sorry that your having to dr for another week, what a pain, as Em says though, fingers crossed you have the same result as JoJo xx What puppy did you get we need pictures and full details, did you pick the puppy up today or is it not old enough to come home yet ah another FF

Rachel - sorry that you are still poorly, take care and stay in bed and get well soon xx I'm afraid my little dog, who looks like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth is a gobby little rottweiler in disguise, she will have a go at anything, regardless of size and its not often she backs down!! I have no idea why she's like it, she loves people though and often takes herself down the drive to our neighbours house and just wanders in in the summer and has a nose around!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

NEW HOME THIS WAY LADIES   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125516.0


----------

